# 🗾🎌 What Grand Seiko Are You Wearing? 🎌🗾



## kritameth

'Tis the season! ❄❄❄⛄


----------



## Domo

It's too overcast today for a nice shot


----------



## kritameth

Domo said:


> View attachment 15560170
> 
> It's too overcast today for a nice shot


That's just beautiful!! Is that a black or green dial?


----------



## Nokie

kritameth said:


> 'Tis the season! ❄❄❄⛄


Very nice.


----------



## tacit

My one and only GS. What else is there to do in the car wash besides fiddle with a watch?


----------



## kritameth

tacit said:


> My one and only GS. What else is there to do in the car wash besides fiddle with a watch?
> 
> View attachment 15561685


Awesome shot! The SBGV245 is such a cool GS, really dig the strong case shape. I really want to add a 9F to the collection and this is definitely one of the top contenders. And I love/miss going to those auto car washes, my current car is a soft-top so no foam party for me for a while.


----------



## tacit

kritameth said:


> Awesome shot! The SBGV245 is such a cool GS, really dig the strong case shape. I really want to add a 9F to the collection and this is definitely one of the top contenders. And I love/miss going to those auto car washes, my current car is a soft-top so no foam party for me for a while.


It's definitely one of my favorite GS case shapes if not my favorite. I'm not sure what the case designation is for it, but I feel like I've seen some previous models that certainly have influenced it.

I was heavily against auto car washes and used to use a car wash as a relaxing weekend activity. Now, it seems like life is so busy that I don't want to spend an hour and a half washing it and detailing it by hand, so auto wash it is!


----------



## ArcticCoastie

Today, its my SBGE029.


----------



## kritameth

tacit said:


> It's definitely one of my favorite GS case shapes if not my favorite. I'm not sure what the case designation is for it, but I feel like I've seen some previous models that certainly have influenced it.
> 
> I was heavily against auto car washes and used to use a car wash as a relaxing weekend activity. Now, it seems like life is so busy that I don't want to spend an hour and a half washing it and detailing it by hand, so auto wash it is!


I agree, it's grown to be one of my favorites too. The 62GS and 44GS gets all the praises, most likely because it's been around longer and more iconic, but this is equally beautiful. I believe it'll be a future classic. And I think it shares the same design language as the SBGH255?









And a fellow car enthusiast I see! I used to dedicate entire weekends for the regiment, oh so many buckets, grit guards, solutions, brushes, even compressed air for a simple car wash. It was gratifying in the moment, but looking back I don't know how I ever got anything else done! And either I was really obsessive or really bad at it, as the full yearly paint correction would be like a month's worth of weekends gone for me, all so the next owner of the car could do burnouts and throw rubber all over, I kid you not. ??



ArcticCoastie said:


> Today, its my SBGE029.
> View attachment 15562911


That's a rare beauty! I bet the dial explodes under the sun, speaking of which, pictures in the sun please?


----------



## tacit

kritameth said:


> I agree, it's grown to be one of my favorites too. The 62GS and 44GS gets all the praises, most likely because it's been around longer and more iconic, but this is equally beautiful. I believe it'll be a future classic. And I think it shares the same design language as the SBGH255?
> View attachment 15563242
> 
> 
> And a fellow car enthusiast I see! I used to dedicate entire weekends for the regiment, oh so many buckets, grit guards, solutions, brushes, even compressed air for a simple car wash. It was gratifying in the moment, but looking back I don't know how I ever got anything else done! And either I was really obsessive or really bad at it, as the full yearly paint correction would be like a month's worth of weekends gone for me, all so the next owner of the car could do burnouts and throw rubber all over, I kid you not. ??
> 
> That's a rare beauty! I bet the dial explodes under the sun, speaking of which, pictures in the sun please?


The case you posted is incredibly similar, however you have an additional facet on the lugs not present on the 245. That's a wicked hi-beat diver there!

My potato old iPhone doesn't capture the watch nearly as well as it looks in-person. Crazy polished surfaces. If you look closely you can see the GW-5000 on my wrist in the second shot. ?


----------



## kritameth

Speaking of which, let's wake her up from her long nap for today.











tacit said:


> The case you posted is incredibly similar, however you have an additional facet on the lugs not present on the 245. That's a wicked hi-beat diver there!
> 
> My potato old iPhone doesn't capture the watch nearly as well as it looks in-person. Crazy polished surfaces. If you look closely you can see the GW-5000 on my wrist in the second shot. ?
> 
> View attachment 15563281
> 
> 
> View attachment 15563282


The 255 can feel slightly thick at times, I bet the thin case on the 245 is a real treat on the wrist! And thanks to Mr. Zaratsu I do see it!! ??



darklight111 said:


> View attachment 15563287


What a stunning, albeit somewhat anxiety-inducing, shot! I was after a NOS SBGX291/293 for what felt like the longest time, feels like seeing an old nemesis! ???


----------



## darklight111

@Kirtamteth : Haha, sorry for the salt in your wound ! This SBGX is indeed one of the best kept secret gem from GS.


----------



## cnj8w

Here is my daily watch! GS SBGR 315: more to discover in it every day!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

My Snowflake doesn’t get the wrist time it deserves (oh for another wrist) but when I do drag it blinking into the light I don’t half enjoy wearing it.


----------



## kritameth

darklight111 said:


> @Kirtamteth : Haha, sorry for the salt in your wound ! This SBGX is indeed one of the best kept secret gem from GS.


Agreed! 



cnj8w said:


> Here is my daily watch! GS SBGR 315: more to discover in it every day!
> 
> View attachment 15564028


Simply elegant!


----------



## kritameth

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15564284


Why hello there gorgeous! 











sticky said:


> My Snowflake doesn't get the wrist time it deserves (oh for another wrist) but when I do drag it blinking into the light I don't half enjoy wearing it.


Come on in @sticky, the water's just right.


----------



## goharryjr

ZARATSUUUU!!


----------



## kritameth

goharryjr said:


> View attachment 15565007
> 
> 
> ZARATSUUUU!!


YOU'RE BLINDING ME!!! 
🔥🔥🔥🚒🚒🚒


----------



## tibertov




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

My new SLGA001









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSB79

SBGA 407, purchased yesterday. Absolutely blown away by the finishing and the quality and of course the spring drive. Pictures really can't do it justice, need to be on your wrist to understand.


----------



## gpb1111

1998 GS SBGR019

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

tibertov said:


> View attachment 15565124






Cowboy Bebop said:


> My new SLGA001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Since your unboxing I've been seeing press pictures of these on Facebook, Instagram, everywhere. I'm definitely not complaining.  Maybe the mind just sees what it wants to see.



JSB79 said:


> SBGA 407, purchased yesterday. Absolutely blown away by the finishing and the quality and of course the spring drive. Pictures really can't do it justice, need to be on your wrist to understand.


Congrats on the new Skyflake! Still, a picture is worth a thousand words, right? 



gpb1111 said:


> 1998 GS SBGR019
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not one you see everyday, very cool!


----------



## kritameth

Oh, hello there Nakazawa-san. Eichi one day, I promise.


----------



## JSB79

kritameth, ask and ye shall receive


----------



## kritameth

JSB79 said:


> kritameth, ask and ye shall receive
> 
> View attachment 15566147


There goes the knees again... 🍻🍻


----------



## tacit

JSB79 said:


> kritameth, ask and ye shall receive
> 
> View attachment 15566147


Man that's wild. Your pic really captured the dial texture there.


----------



## ArcticCoastie

kritameth said:


> That's a rare beauty! I bet the dial explodes under the sun, speaking of which, pictures in the sun please?


Ask and you shall receive


----------



## JSB79

tacit said:


> Man that's wild. Your pic really captured the dial texture there.


For sure. I really wasn't prepared to be this blown away by the quality of this watch. The polishing, the superlative dial and that smooth spring drive sweep...not to mention it's at +/- 0s/day so far...what an amazing piece. I feel like I robbed the AD by getting this for significantly less than what an oyster perpetual goes for.


----------



## JJPark

What are your thoughts!!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I love my first GS so much...









...I'm already considering a second. Does anyone have experience with the new Hi-Beat SBGH279 and 277?


----------



## Mbappe

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I love my first GS so much...
> View attachment 15567247
> 
> 
> ...I'm already considering a second. Does anyone have experience with the new Hi-Beat SBGH279 and 277?
> 
> View attachment 15567250
> View attachment 15567252


Both the 277 and 279 are awesome in hand. The grey has a very subtle texture to it and really adds a nice layer of character. The white dial also looks awesome with the blued second hand. You honestly can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Mbappe said:


> Both the 277 and 279 are awesome in hand. The grey has a very subtle texture to it and really adds a nice layer of character. The white dial also looks awesome with the blued second hand. You honestly can't go wrong with either one.


I've already tried on the gray dial and was smitten - I almost purchased it instead of the GMT. However, the white dial w/blue seconds hand seems more iconic GS, so I'm torn.


----------



## kritameth

ArcticCoastie said:


> Ask and you shall receive
> 
> View attachment 15566299


Is it Christmas already?  Wow, that's truly special! Thank you.



JSB79 said:


> For sure. I really wasn't prepared to be this blown away by the quality of this watch. The polishing, the superlative dial and that smooth spring drive sweep...not to mention it's at +/- 0s/day so far...what an amazing piece. I feel like I robbed the AD by getting this for significantly less than what an oyster perpetual goes for.


I know I'm as biased as they come, but Skyflake over an OP any day!



JJPark said:


> View attachment 15567238
> 
> What are your thoughts!!


I must say, I wasn't sold when I first saw it on Hodinkee, but on your wrist it's so beautiful I'm now giving it some serious thought! Looks perfect on your wrist. Would love to see how that dial transforms under the sun.



LosAngelesTimer said:


> I love my first GS so much...
> View attachment 15567247
> 
> 
> ...I'm already considering a second. Does anyone have experience with the new Hi-Beat SBGH279 and 277?
> 
> View attachment 15567250
> View attachment 15567252


GS-bugs are nasty little buggers, be very careful!  I adore the 44GS case, but I'd recommend trying them on to make sure they're not too thick, at 13.3mm. They're both very nice, I'd have a tough time picking between the two myself.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

kritameth said:


> GS-bugs are nasty little buggers, be very careful!  I adore the 44GS case, but I'd recommend trying them on to make sure they're not too thick, at 13.3mm. They're both very nice, I'd have a tough time picking between the two myself.


"Thin" and GS don't really go together, at least when it comes to their auto and Spring Drive models. I'm okay with that. I tried on the gray dial when I purchased by SBGE255 and loved it so much that I almost bought it instead of the GMT. MSRP is the same. The vertical graining on the gray dial is beautiful. I'm assuming the white dial has a sunburst pattern, which is not quite as distinctive.


----------



## drhr

hand winder


----------



## kritameth

The perfect pick-me-up.











drhr said:


> hand winder
> View attachment 15567496


That's very nice!


----------



## gpb1111

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikorookie

SBGA231. Its a pleasure to wear.


----------



## matthew P

Daily lunch time shot










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## fkristan

SBGR321 for today. I'll be looking to get some leather straps soon.


----------



## Seikorookie

I started the day with my Seiko SNR033









and then switched to this:


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Seikorookie said:


> SBGA231. Its a pleasure to wear.
> View attachment 15575890


This picture alone has put this up on the very top of my must-buy list. Time to start saving up!


----------



## Seikorookie

StanleyInquisition said:


> This picture alone has put this up on the very top of my must-buy list. Time to start saving up!


This was my first Spring Drive watch. After having one, nothing else will do. They're amazingly accurate. The watch itself is surprisingly comfortable. I thought it would be bulky but it isn't. It very much deserves to be on your "must buy list".


----------



## tacit

Not my finest shot, but here is my only GS...for now! Man, I love seeing the different numerals on the date window. Such a small detail, but most watches that have the date use a fixed width for each numeral and GS enters with the widest 3 I've ever seen using the entirety of the space.


----------



## John Price

Don't have a photo from today handy so recycling this one. Our local dealer had a Zoom meeting last night with Joe Kirk where he talked at length about Spring Drive, new movements, Zaratsu polishing, hand finishing,... Anyway the talk of Spring Drive got me in the mood to wear this today...


----------



## TransporterG

Peacock Thursday


----------



## tacit

John Price said:


> Don't have a photo from today handy so recycling this one. Our local dealer had a Zoom meeting last night with Joe Kirk where he talked at length about Spring Drive, new movements, Zaratsu polishing, hand finishing,... Anyway the talk of Spring Drive got me in the mood to wear this today...
> View attachment 15579435


Is there a bad movement from GS ? I wonder what the new ones will bring.


----------



## iddaka

SBGX259 with a dash of color


----------



## tibertov




----------



## GSgrant

New to this forum, and new to Grand Seiko. Picked this up last week!


----------



## consulting_actuary

tacit said:


> My one and only GS. What else is there to do in the car wash besides fiddle with a watch?
> 
> View attachment 15561685


That's a great pic, so clean


----------



## kritameth

❄ during 🌨









And some homemade sushi-reflections off the rehaut.


----------



## kritameth

Seikorookie said:


> SBGA231. Its a pleasure to wear.
> View attachment 15575890





matthew P said:


> Daily lunch time shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••





Seikorookie said:


> I started the day with my Seiko SNR033
> View attachment 15577370
> 
> 
> and then switched to this:
> 
> View attachment 15577373


This is one dangerous thread, I'm going to end up buying a 229 because of all of you. ??


----------



## matthew P

kritameth said:


> This is onw dangerous thread, I'm going to end up buying a 229 because of all of you.


If you think you are interested now then be very afraid of seeing one in person..... the depth of the dial and way the indices play with the light is impossible to capture in a still photograph but very impressive on wrist. The watch straddles the line between dress/ tool extremely well and it's holding up to daily wear incredibly well. 
Mine has has about 5 years of solid daily wear and the wabi and fine lines on the case and bezel are noticeable but take nothing away from my enjoyment of the watch..... I've struggled with the 44mm size for years ( wish it was slightly smaller ) but every other design decision I've fully embraced

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## ryanb741

SBGP015









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## Seikorookie

kritameth said:


> This is one dangerous thread, I'm going to end up buying a 229 because of all of you. 😅😅


Treat yourself! The 229 and 231 are wonderful watches.


----------



## whineboy




----------



## kritameth

whineboy said:


>


@whineboy, WOW that's beautiful. Not to mention, the proportion on your wrist is perfection.


----------



## kritameth

Warming up the ❄.


----------



## White__Light

SBGA201


----------



## JRP

Cowboy Bebop said:


> My new SLGA001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Can you please advise us of the accuracy of the new thermocompensated movement. The older ones averaged around 0.2 secs per day or around 4-6 secs per month. What are you getting so far?

Keenly awaiting your response.
regards
Jay


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Asphaltman




----------



## BostonWatcher

LE SBGR083 -


----------



## tibertov




----------



## r3kahsttub

Starting to fall head over heels for this fella...


----------



## CRW161

Worn it pretty much every work day (office and home) since I got it.


----------



## RLSL

Not sure if i should sell this and get a Rolex instead as I feel that the rolex is a more versatile and a GADA watch compared to this. Need some advice on this.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

JRP said:


> Can you please advise us of the accuracy of the new thermocompensated movement. The older ones averaged around 0.2 secs per day or around 4-6 secs per month. What are you getting so far?
> 
> Keenly awaiting your response.
> regards
> Jay


Sorry for the late response after a 14 day period recently it did not gain even a second... lol

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## alizawi

SBGA203, about 2 weeks old.


----------



## Gprog




----------



## WiZARD7

sbgh267 + PhenomeNato


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tacit

RLSL said:


> Not sure if i should sell this and get a Rolex instead as I feel that the rolex is a more versatile and a GADA watch compared to this. Need some advice on this.


Here's my philosophy on the GADA concept. Rolex makes a wonderful watch. Their finishing is premier and their brand heritage is certainly there to bundle into a beautiful package for watches. But, GADA highly depends on what your "anything" and "anywhere" are.

If you're "anywhere" definition includes out in the woods, mountains, the wild and your "anything" includes hiking, climbing, camping I would never put a Rolex or any GS on my wrist to do that, but that's my personal opinion. For that, we have the wonderful Casio Computer Co.,Ltd and their G-SHOCK watches that can be abused for years without faltering.

Your GS GMT (not sure if it's SGBM221 based on lighting / colors) is absolutely gorgeous, especially on this blue strap you have. In my eyes, this is one of the most beautiful classically influenced GMT designs on the market for all watch brands. I am a GS fanboy and thus biased, so maybe I'm the wrong guy to talk with.

Now, maybe you don't feel the same about this design or it doesn't speak to you anymore. Maybe it is time to move on. Only you can know! If it was me, I'd keep this in the collection for the long haul and introspectively consider my definition of GADA vs what I have in the collection for every circumstance.

GL!


----------



## tibertov




----------



## tibertov

WiZARD7 said:


> sbgh267 + PhenomeNato
> 
> View attachment 15593931


Beautiful 👍


----------



## RLSL

deleted post


----------



## RLSL

tacit said:


> Here's my philosophy on the GADA concept. Rolex makes a wonderful watch. Their finishing is premier and their brand heritage is certainly there to bundle into a beautiful package for watches. But, GADA highly depends on what your "anything" and "anywhere" are.
> 
> If you're "anywhere" definition includes out in the woods, mountains, the wild and your "anything" includes hiking, climbing, camping I would never put a Rolex or any GS on my wrist to do that, but that's my personal opinion. For that, we have the wonderful Casio Computer Co.,Ltd and their G-SHOCK watches that can be abused for years without faltering.
> 
> Your GS GMT (not sure if it's SGBM221 based on lighting / colors) is absolutely gorgeous, especially on this blue strap you have. In my eyes, this is one of the most beautiful classically influenced GMT designs on the market for all watch brands. I am a GS fanboy and thus biased, so maybe I'm the wrong guy to talk with.
> 
> Now, maybe you don't feel the same about this design or it doesn't speak to you anymore. Maybe it is time to move on. Only you can know! If it was me, I'd keep this in the collection for the long haul and introspectively consider my definition of GADA vs what I have in the collection for every circumstance.
> 
> GL!


Yes can agree with you mate. I got this only a few months back and still love this especially when I had a custom strap to it. Just feel that I need a bracelet watch esp when I sold off my Tudor BB58 not long ago. Its just that by selling off my GS, it would allow me to get the cash to fund for a rolex earlier than the intended date.I even thought of getting similar GS back even if i got the rolex I wanted. Maybe I should give it some consideration first.


----------



## kritameth

Happy Snowflake Sunday!


----------



## kritameth

RLSL said:


> Yes can agree with you mate. I got this only a few months back and still love this especially when I had a custom strap to it. Just feel that I need a bracelet watch esp when I sold off my Tudor BB58 not long ago. Its just that by selling off my GS, it would allow me to get the cash to fund for a rolex earlier than the intended date.I even thought of getting similar GS back even if i got the rolex I wanted. Maybe I should give it some consideration first.


If it's to be an immediate rebuy then I'd definitely give it more thoughts. But if not, I've found nothing scratches a Rolex itch quite like a Rolex.


----------



## RLSL

kritameth said:


> If it's to be an immediate rebuy then I'd definitely give it more thoughts. But if not, I've found nothing scratches a Rolex itch quite like a Rolex.


it will be my first rolex after selling off this GS so yea the itch has been quite awhile after a few years in watches.


----------



## babbsky

tibertov said:


> View attachment 15595724


@tibertov ; Nice deep black dial! What reference no is this? Thanks. 
Giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky

tibertov said:


> View attachment 15565124


@tibertov ; really looks good on your wrist. Thinking of getting the same one. Is the design case 44GS? Many thanks 
Cheers... giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacit

kritameth said:


> Happy Snowflake Sunday!
> View attachment 15596012


Pretty sure every time you post this you're directly taunting me. I've had a long-time appreciation for the snowflake, but I was reminded of how much of a timeless design it has after seeing it in-person this weekend again. I know that's a cliche comment in the watch world, but this will remain a staple of the GS lineup for decades to come, I'm sure of it.

At a visit to the GS AD this weekend, I went to try on the Soko with the grey dial and green hand (looked it up--SBGA429). They must have sold the 415 because the small organizer for the seasons collection had the SBGA211 where the winter should be. My god man, the 211 is SO well executed. There isn't a single element of that watch that is wrong. Even next to the 413 (which I know you also own!), this held its water. I used to think that I liked the 273 out of the seasons collection, but compared to the 211, there's no contest.

I'd go with the OG winter season Snowflake 8 days a week.


----------



## kritameth

tacit said:


> Pretty sure every time you post this you're directly taunting me. I've had a long-time appreciation for the snowflake, but I was reminded of how much of a timeless design it has after seeing it in-person this weekend again. I know that's a cliche comment in the watch world, but this will remain a staple of the GS lineup for decades to come, I'm sure of it.
> 
> At a visit to the GS AD this weekend, I went to try on the Soko with the grey dial and green hand (looked it up--SBGA429). They must have sold the 415 because the small organizer for the seasons collection had the SBGA211 where the winter should be. My god man, the 211 is SO well executed. There isn't a single element of that watch that is wrong. Even next to the 413 (which I know you also own!), this held its water. I used to think that I liked the 273 out of the seasons collection, but compared to the 211, there's no contest.
> 
> I'd go with the OG winter season Snowflake 8 days a week.


I genuinely hope you're right. I know some complain of its size, its thickness, its PR indicator, even the date, and with the release of the 9RA5 they could be in for a treat in a few years, i.e. a slightly smaller, slightly thinner, no-date Snowflake with no PR indicator, but I hope this 'generation' Snowflake, though the SGS Snowflake probably more so, will live on in history as the watch that catapulted GS into the same stratosphere as Rolex for many, myself certainly. I agree, it's such a lovely piece. How was the Soko, and how did it stack up against the other offerings?

And on that note


----------



## Seikorookie

Giving this a whirl today.....


----------



## YMII

My absolutely favourite watch:


----------



## tacit

kritameth said:


> I genuinely hope you're right. I know some complain of its size, its thickness, its PR indicator, even the date, and with the release of the 9RA5 they could be in for a treat in a few years, i.e. a slightly smaller, slightly thinner, no-date Snowflake with no PR indicator, but I hope this 'generation' Snowflake, though the SGS Snowflake probably more so, will live on in history as the watch that catapulted GS into the same stratosphere as Rolex for many, myself certainly. I agree, it's such a lovely piece. How was the Soko, and how did it stack up against the other offerings?
> 
> And on that note
> View attachment 15598509


Agreed on all accounts.

The Soko dial on the 429 was beautiful and the overall piece had all the trimmings that we expect from GS. The green seconds and PR indicator hand accent was funky as hell and I love it as a small color pop. I also think that the dial finishing was impeccably done, but my main reservation was that it came off as a grey with a brown tint to it. Maybe that's just my perception of it, but for me, it wasn't my preference. I liked the dial finish of the 427 more than the 429 in-person in this visit. So overall, I was drawn much more to pieces I've seen before but probably wouldn't purchase, albeit the 211 one day.

It probably didn't help that they had the SBGA407 / SBGA211 / SBGA413 / SBGE407 / SBGA405 in close proximity. Those are some serious heavy hitters to contend with.

The 407 is beautiful, but it's dressier than I am. The 413 is flawless, but the pink hue doesn't fit my personal style. The SBGE407 is one of my first purchases if I ever acquire "f*** you" money. The Godzilla is nutso and I'm fine with admitting that it's much more than I want to spend on any watch right now.

No reservations or issues with the 211 whatsoever. It's a little out of my price comfort zone, but it's a "one day" watch where I'll get it when I feel right about it with no reservations.

For now, I'm considering a complete wildcard and unexpected watch: the Seiko SPB167j1 or SARX077 in blue. I didn't notice it at first, but the dials on these are pretty wild. It doesn't have the same level of finish as a GS, especially when you focus in on the handset, but it's still a killer piece. Not to mention, the bracelet on it was wildly comfortable, which I have almost _never_ said.

Because I was so immersed in trying different pieces on, I didn't get any wrist-shots. If I go back here in the next day or so to pick up that Seiko I'll try them on again for kicks!


----------



## time+tide

I need a grand seiko.


----------



## kritameth

tacit said:


> Agreed on all accounts.
> 
> The Soko dial on the 429 was beautiful and the overall piece had all the trimmings that we expect from GS. The green seconds and PR indicator hand accent was funky as hell and I love it as a small color pop. I also think that the dial finishing was impeccably done, but my main reservation was that it came off as a grey with a brown tint to it. Maybe that's just my perception of it, but for me, it wasn't my preference. I liked the dial finish of the 427 more than the 429 in-person in this visit. So overall, I was drawn much more to pieces I've seen before but probably wouldn't purchase, albeit the 211 one day.
> 
> It probably didn't help that they had the SBGA407 / SBGA211 / SBGA413 / SBGE407 / SBGA405 in close proximity. Those are some serious heavy hitters to contend with.
> 
> The 407 is beautiful, but it's dressier than I am. The 413 is flawless, but the pink hue doesn't fit my personal style. The SBGE407 is one of my first purchases if I ever acquire "f*** you" money. The Godzilla is nutso and I'm fine with admitting that it's much more than I want to spend on any watch right now.
> 
> No reservations or issues with the 211 whatsoever. It's a little out of my price comfort zone, but it's a "one day" watch where I'll get it when I feel right about it with no reservations.
> 
> For now, I'm considering a complete wildcard and unexpected watch: the Seiko SPB167j1 or SARX077 in blue. I didn't notice it at first, but the dials on these are pretty wild. It doesn't have the same level of finish as a GS, especially when you focus in on the handset, but it's still a killer piece. Not to mention, the bracelet on it was wildly comfortable, which I have almost _never_ said.
> 
> Because I was so immersed in trying different pieces on, I didn't get any wrist-shots. If I go back here in the next day or so to pick up that Seiko I'll try them on again for kicks!


I can see being the case with the 427. A great value proposition nonetheless with the included strap. Very envious you got to check out the Godzilla, I'd love to try that on one day! The Sharp Edged Series is definitely a looker, and on a slightly unrelated note, so are the new SRPF041/043 I think.


----------



## tacit

kritameth said:


> I can see being the case with the 427. A great value proposition nonetheless with the included strap. Very envious you got to check out the Godzilla, I'd love to try that on one day! The Sharp Edged Series is definitely a looker, and on a slightly unrelated note, so are the new SRPF041/043 I think.


Undoubtedly a great value and you can't go wrong with any GS.

I've seen 2 or 3 of them. Either I'm following them around or they're following me 😂.

The matcha and hojicha! I really like the matcha one. But, I question including it in the "Cocktail Time" series. They need a "Tea Time" series or something else even if they were borne out of a cocktail for the inspiration!


----------



## kritameth

tacit said:


> Undoubtedly a great value and you can't go wrong with any GS.
> 
> I've seen 2 or 3 of them. Either I'm following them around or they're following me 😂.
> 
> The matcha and hojicha! I really like the matcha one. But, I question including it in the "Cocktail Time" series. They need a "Tea Time" series or something else even if they were borne out of a cocktail for the inspiration!


I do love tea. 😉


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Seikorookie

This one again:


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## VinceWatch

I do have some other high end Seiko Divers but this is my only GS.


----------



## Gprog




----------



## djpharoah




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Another lazy Sunday, too lazy to change the date 😅. Happy Sunday all, so many beautiful GS together in one thread is really something!
View attachment 15609119


----------



## Giggo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola

None. My SBGH201 started to run off specs and now it is being serviced. 3 weeks and counting.


----------



## kritameth

Is it Christmas Eve already? 😅


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## kritameth

keerola said:


> None. My SBGH201 started to run off specs and now it is being serviced. 3 weeks and counting.


How fast or slow was it running?


----------



## kritameth

Missing the Snowflake, but this makes it a little more tolerable.


----------



## keerola

kritameth said:


> How fast or slow was it running?


-6spd all of a sudden. Has been quite spot on until now.


----------



## psps2010




----------



## kritameth

keerola said:


> -6spd all of a sudden. Has been quite spot on until now.


I see. Hope you get it back soon and better than new!



psps2010 said:


>


That's a beauty! New reference?
Edit: SBGY005, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## kritameth

Happy New Year to my GS family!


----------



## matthew P

kritameth said:


> Happy New Year to my GS family!
> View attachment 15629364


You are not wearing this one enough..... power reserve way too low

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## kritameth

matthew P said:


> You are not wearing this one enough..... power reserve way too low
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


You're absolutely right. The PR indicator actually still have yet to reach past 3/4, it's almost criminal. ? Hopefully it'll get more wrist time this year in some office. ??


----------



## matthew P

kritameth said:


> You're absolutely right. The PR indicator actually still have yet to reach past 3/4, it's almost criminal.  Hopefully it'll get more wrist time this year in some office.


It's a problem I have with a lot of the GS models. 
They are almost too polished / fancy to wear on a regular basis if you don't work in an office.

My GS diver gets daily wear on rubber or canvas but I could never bring myself to wear the highbeat as a daily ...... my explorer is relatively drab and certainly lacks the finishing polish and sparkle of the highbeat but that somehow makes it better for my daily wear life style.

If I owned the spring it would be a treasured but barely worn piece as I don't wear suits and I'd be too afraid of diminishing its finishing through daily wear. Sadly I've come to the conclusion that I only need one nice / dress watch and that keeps various GS pieces that I love out of my collection...... but damm I enjoy seeing you guys wear yours.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## navjing0614

This for short time today.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsdubois00

navjing0614 said:


> This for short time today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Man - this hurts so much - that 249 is SOOOOO awesome


----------



## Batchelor22

matthew P said:


> It's a problem I have with a lot of the GS models.
> They are almost too polished / fancy to wear on a regular basis if you don't work in an office.
> 
> My GS diver gets daily wear on rubber or canvas but I could never bring myself to wear the highbeat as a daily ...... my explorer is relatively drab and certainly lacks the finishing polish and sparkle of the highbeat but that somehow makes it better for my daily wear life style.
> 
> If I owned the spring it would be a treasured but barely worn piece as I don't wear suits and I'd be too afraid of diminishing its finishing through daily wear. Sadly I've come to the conclusion that I only need one nice / dress watch and that keeps various GS pieces that I love out of my collection...... but damm I enjoy seeing you guys wear yours.
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


I agree with that thought to a great degree, hard to find something that can always be as versatile as our lifestyles.

Decided to try this to see if it can fit the bill.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Sunday is GS time.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## sensejae

2015 sbgx in blue, before the logo went to the top, esp good for thin profile given the quartz movement!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog

SBGR071 today.


----------



## Batchelor22

Doing work/dress duty today. Seeming very versatile!


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gprog




----------



## HermannZeGerman

Omg so many beautiful watches! One day...


----------



## Wilfried84

My one and only...


----------



## dawalsh13




----------



## SolarPower

SBGA273


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Lukebennett21

My current collection. Would love to add more someday!


----------



## Gprog




----------



## BGBC

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Interesting look for this one on the canvas. Usually think of it as a dressier piece, but it strikes an interesting balance here.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What strap is this, please? Looks like a perfect match


----------



## Megalobyte

deepsea03 said:


> What strap is this, please? Looks like a perfect match


Odd as it is, it's a strap made by Sinn (well maybe FOR Sinn) that I bought from Watchbuys. I agree, it goes surprisingly well. 

It's actually a 20mm but fits fine between the 19mm lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dawalsh13

Megalobyte said:


> Odd as it is, it's a strap made by Sinn (well maybe FOR Sinn) that I bought from Watchbuys. I agree, it goes surprisingly well.
> 
> It's actually a 20mm but fits fine between the 19mm lugs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agreed. Looks real good.


----------



## kritameth

Megalobyte said:


> Odd as it is, it's a strap made by Sinn (well maybe FOR Sinn) that I bought from Watchbuys. I agree, it goes surprisingly well.
> 
> It's actually a 20mm but fits fine between the 19mm lugs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I thought it looked familiar, it's the strap that came with my 104 St Sa A B E, but it works beautifully for the SBGM221!


----------



## andysm

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


JUST Damn on the watch!!! But that strap just doesn't Fit. That watch head is absolutely amazing. But you got a pair of "chucks on with that Tom Ford suit". Congrats on that amazing watch. Put some great shoes on it. IMO


----------



## Megalobyte

andysm said:


> JUST Damn on the watch!!! But that strap just doesn't Fit. That watch head is absolutely amazing. But you got a pair of "chucks on with that Tom Ford suit". Congrats on that amazing watch. Put some great shoes on it. IMO


I like the combo. But I do have a dark blue gator for it too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Megalobyte

andysm said:


> JUST Damn on the watch!!! But that strap just doesn't Fit. That watch head is absolutely amazing. But you got a pair of "chucks on with that Tom Ford suit". Congrats on that amazing watch. Put some great shoes on it. IMO


I like the combo. But I do have a dark blue gator for it too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andysm

Megalobyte said:


> I like the combo. But I do have a dark blue gator for it too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


?? I'm researching that watch now. Always wanted a Grand, your pic did the trick. I'm gonna wear mine on a a brown croc or gator. Again amazing watch. Congrats


----------



## Megalobyte

It comes with a honey brown gator strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mbappe

Megalobyte said:


> I like the combo. But I do have a dark blue gator for it too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I personally think it looks awesome! Don't listen to that guy. Wear it how you like


----------



## mattmartin




----------



## HP12C

sbga125, my first grand seiko! I think it looks amazing on a dark brown strap but recently put it back on the titanium bracelet and reminded that it's my most comfortable watch on a bracelet.


----------



## jkpa




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## matthew P

Rain is coming..... figured I would re apply some obenaufs to the canvas for water resistance duties.










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## claudioange




----------



## dawalsh13




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shogun007

This beauty, just added to my collection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

SBGE249, up close and personal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## gregsassinator

Shogun007 said:


> This beauty, just added to my collection.
> View attachment 15658764
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried this one out at the AD a year or two ago, and dang, it looks so good in person too! That was before I was comfortable making that level of purchase, but I keep thinking about it..


----------



## kritameth

HP12C said:


> View attachment 15655368
> 
> 
> sbga125, my first grand seiko! I think it looks amazing on a dark brown strap but recently put it back on the titanium bracelet and reminded that it's my most comfortable watch on a bracelet.


? Very underrated model IMO. It was between this and the SBGA413 last year, the latter just happened to be a lot more accessible for me.


----------



## Linden_way

SGBW 255 on bracelet.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## HP12C

kritameth said:


> 😍 Very underrated model IMO. It was between this and the SBGA413 last year, the latter just happened to be a lot more accessible for me.


Enjoy the SBGA413! Because your model just always stops me in its tracks when I see it online, I take this as very flattering. Hope you enjoy the no-bezel case and the box crystal as much as I do, this was actually the feature that pulled me in most at first.


----------



## kritameth

HP12C said:


> Enjoy the SBGA413! Because your model just always stops me in its tracks when I see it online, I take this as very flattering. Hope you enjoy the no-bezel case and the box crystal as much as I do, this was actually the feature that pulled me in most at first.


Thanks @HP12C! That's what first pulled me in as well! I love that about the 62GS case.


----------



## swish77

SBGH273 in odd (but natural) outdoor lighting at dusk, following a CT snowfall.


----------



## Gprog

No more digging around in wastewater this week so my GS's are back on WFH duty


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGJ203


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Was happy with shadow.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## pm_mulyadi

Are vintage okay?


----------



## deepsea03

Linden_way said:


> View attachment 15660730
> 
> 
> SGBW 255 on bracelet.


Wow, that is a rare and gorgeous GS!


----------



## cybercat




----------



## whineboy

pm_mulyadi said:


> Are vintage okay?


Hugely OK. What a treat!


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan

Wearing my recently acquired SBGX343 on a rainy Saturday here in Tokyo.


----------



## Silvek

pm_mulyadi said:


> Are vintage okay?


Absolutely... that's an exceptionally clean example of a 57GS. Very nice.


----------



## Fumy




----------



## matthew P




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Before:








After:








#GADA


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

gshock626 said:


>


Love love love 44GS on alligator- beautiful!


----------



## gshock626

Thanks! I love the 44GS case 



Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Love love love 44GS on alligator- beautiful!


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Love love love 44GS on alligator- beautiful!


What model is this? It's beautiful!


----------



## jkpa




----------



## gshock626

SBGH279



Mondo Shizmo said:


> What model is this? It's beautiful!


----------



## carlhaluss

Grand Seiko SBGW231 on dark brown Epsom from LettersLeather


----------



## Yoloki

SBGW235 for a few days so far.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## Gprog




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## smalleq

This is the best picture I've take of the watch so far...of course its using an iPhone in my car instead of my nice camera with some studio lights.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## borchard929

My first GS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

took a break from work today to play with some straps. 
this cheapestnato camo rubber looked lousy when I first mounted it and it sat terribly but 5 minutes tightly wound in hot water did the trick.
I imagine it will get some reps this summer


----------



## mattya56

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P




----------



## Deathblow80

New to me. First GS, simply stunning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Deathblow80 said:


> New to me. First GS, simply stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! I just got my first GS as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames




----------



## SpringDriven




----------



## Deathblow80

borchard929 said:


> Congrats! I just got my first GS as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I think I'm hooked, can't stop looking at it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Deathblow80 said:


> Thanks! I think I'm hooked, can't stop looking at it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel the same way


----------



## CRW161




----------



## navjing0614

GS Sunday.
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## swish77

SBGH273. Love, love this dial and case design.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fumy




----------



## Graneworm

Greenday























Having more than one pair of socks doesn't make me a sock collector.


----------



## jkpa




----------



## time+tide

I wish I had one to wear


----------



## CydeWeys

Wearing my blizzard in a blizzard.


----------



## CydeWeys

It may have 100m water resistance but does it have 24" snow resistance??


----------



## borchard929

Still loving it









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard

My first GS, beyond happy!


----------



## kritameth

weirdestwizard said:


> My first GS, beyond happy!
> 
> View attachment 15685312


Congrats! It looks perfect on your wrist!


----------



## weirdestwizard

Thanks, nice to be part of the club!!


----------



## nawoo

First GS for me


----------



## Sherrf




----------



## zengineer

Sherrf said:


> View attachment 15685661


Very nice


----------



## CRW161




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Just the shadow...









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

I've had Spring Drive and Automatic Grand Seiko in the past and I don't need a dress watch, so the best quartz movement on the planet it is


----------



## Haf




----------



## edogg

tacit said:


> My one and only GS. What else is there to do in the car wash besides fiddle with a watch?
> 
> View attachment 15561685


Where can I find a nightclub car wash!??!??


----------



## John Price

Haf said:


> View attachment 15688483
> 
> 
> If you'd told me about that strap on that watch without a photo I would've thought, nope. But seeing it here - that's a great combination.


----------



## tacit

edogg said:


> Where can I find a nightclub car wash!??!??


Sorry, invite only.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Heljestrand

Pocket shot


----------



## CydeWeys

Sherrf said:


> View attachment 15685661


What's the model # of this? I didn't realize this particular blizzard dial even existed.


----------



## prov3

On the wrist today! Have a great day!


----------



## Sherrf

CydeWeys said:


> What's the model # of this? I didn't realize this particular blizzard dial even existed.


This is the SBGR305. It's a limited run of around 900


----------



## deepsea03

nawoo said:


> First GS for me


Effortlessly Profound


----------



## deepsea03

SBGX342 has pretty cool 2 color lume (and decent strength / longevity, too)


----------



## jkpa

The GS


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Dietzster

Awesome piece!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Chuckyb

My "first born" on a Red Rocks Strap.


----------



## Heljestrand

Continuing to binge wear as usual. Running it on the ultra comfortable Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber strap.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Geology Rocks




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Haf




----------



## Heljestrand

Having fun with changing rubber on this one!


----------



## matthew P

Heljestrand said:


> Having fun with changing rubber on this one!
> View attachment 15699115


Looking good. 
Where is that one from. 
Please add it to the diver strap options thread 

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Heljestrand

matthew P said:


> Looking good.
> Where is that one from.
> Please add it to the diver strap options thread
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


It is an eBay special under $12 and in a ton of colors. More silicon than rubber perhaps but very comfortable and the only downside is the buckle is larger than I prefer.


----------



## whb42187

A newfound love for quartz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## munichblue

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I love my first GS so much...
> View attachment 15567247
> 
> 
> ...I'm already considering a second. Does anyone have experience with the new Hi-Beat SBGH279 and 277?
> 
> View attachment 15567250
> View attachment 15567252


I have ordered my SBGE255 yesterday and can't wait to get it. Will share some pictures here when I've got it.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

munichblue said:


> I have ordered my SBGE255 yesterday and can't wait to get it. Will share some pictures here when I've got it.


I'm wearing mine now. It's a great watch. Congrats!


----------



## Winzzz




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## jamztio

Wristing this one today, although not current pics.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Gprog




----------



## Seikorookie

My SBGA231 with my brand new canvas strap. I really like the look and feel!!


----------



## Shogun007

SBGH269 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

This SBGX341 case is as sharp as a knife


----------



## Gprog

Shogun007 said:


> View attachment 15704691
> 
> SBGH269 today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one GS that eludes me. I'm kicking myself for not buying it last summer when it was only $5800 pre owned...


----------



## Gprog




----------



## statuswan

.









Sent from my SM-G998W using Tapatalk


----------



## jamztio

Happy Lunar New Year to those who celebrate it!


----------



## kritameth

jamztio said:


> Happy Lunar New Year to those who celebrate it!


HCNY! What a watch to celebrate with! 😍😍


----------



## jamztio

kritameth said:


> HCNY! What a watch to celebrate with! 😍😍


Thanks! It's my first GS too!


----------



## kritameth

I couldn't resist, today of all days.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## GSgrant

Domo said:


> View attachment 15560170
> 
> It's too overcast today for a nice shot


Damn! What a watch, especially that dial.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

SLGA001









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX089


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## JD1077

kritameth said:


> I agree, it's grown to be one of my favorites too. The 62GS and 44GS gets all the praises, most likely because it's been around longer and more iconic, but this is equally beautiful. I believe it'll be a future classic. And I think it shares the same design language as the SBGH255?
> View attachment 15563242
> 
> 
> And a fellow car enthusiast I see! I used to dedicate entire weekends for the regiment, oh so many buckets, grit guards, solutions, brushes, even compressed air for a simple car wash. It was gratifying in the moment, but looking back I don't know how I ever got anything else done! And either I was really obsessive or really bad at it, as the full yearly paint correction would be like a month's worth of weekends gone for me, all so the next owner of the car could do burnouts and throw rubber all over, I kid you not. ??
> 
> That's a rare beauty! I bet the dial explodes under the sun, speaking of which, pictures in the sun please?


Favorite so far.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

jamztio said:


> Happy Lunar New Year to those who celebrate it!


44GS on strap - my favorite ❤


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## jamztio

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> 44GS on strap - my favorite ❤


Thanks! Me too, I like it more on strap. It brings out the case shape more.


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## pa1113

Put my SBGX337 Diver on this brown leather for first time today. Like a totally different watch. Love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradPittFUAngie




----------



## Glon Musk




----------



## whb42187

Gateway drug...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

BradPittFUAngie said:


> View attachment 15714034


Congratulations!
What are you thoughts?


----------



## SpringDriven




----------



## deepsea03

SBGX341


----------



## whineboy

Glon Musk said:


> View attachment 15714867


Long live the old branding!
Wonderful watch, you lucky devil.

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## Glon Musk

Thank you my friend ?


whineboy said:


> Long live the old branding!
> Wonderful watch, you lucky devil.
> 
> Having a great time.
> whineboy


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## whb42187

Strap change

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

The brand new one! I 'got the call' from the NYC Boutique today.
GS # 3 - I think I have a problem.....


----------



## montelatici

Pic is from 10 days ago, but I am wearing it today, as I have had since I adjusted the bracelet on the 7th. It is getting a lot of wrist time.


----------



## gshock626

1965 Grand Seiko "second" 5722-9990


----------



## munichblue

Now I can play along too. I just picked up my SBGE255 and I'm absolutely thrilled.


----------



## Gprog

Hopefully welcoming another GS into my collection tomorrow. Wearing my first one in the meantime.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue




----------



## John Price

gshock626 said:


> 1965 Grand Seiko "second" 5722-9990


Beautiful!

Is that a "W" on the crown? If so, what does it signify?


----------



## Gprog

And it's here!


----------



## munichblue




----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## gshock626

Thanks! Good question. I have no idea what that W stands for.



John Price said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Is that a "W" on the crown? If so, what does it signify?


----------



## deepsea03

Searching for the Ark of the Covenant with the SBGX341


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Timeisaflatcircle

SBGR307


----------



## deepsea03

Pretty good lume on the SBGX341


----------



## pm_mulyadi

Sunday Morning View..


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Heljestrand

21st day consecutive on the wrist. 2014 production and discontinued SEIKO/Grand Seiko 9F Diver. Wearing it on a Hodinkee Grey NATO on a rare Tuesday off.


----------



## centurionavre

The relatively rare SBGE021. 

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder Dump

Just picked this up today. Terrible pic so I need some good daylight shots.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Thunder Dump said:


> Just picked this up today. Terrible pic so I need some good daylight shots.
> View attachment 15729198


Congrats! That's an outstanding watch. Enjoy it.

I just (re)bought this guy over the weekend. Bought it in 2019, failed to bond with it, sold it to a gent on this wonderful forum very quickly. Missed it, so I'm glad to have one back in the fold.


----------



## soufiane

tacit said:


> My one and only GS. What else is there to do in the car wash besides fiddle with a watch?
> 
> View attachment 15561685


My favorite right the SBGV245

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

Just arrived.... SBGJ235, LE, boutique-only


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## jkpa




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## munichblue

Still the SBGJ235.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## xinxin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillwill120

My First GS; just got it today:


----------



## Stmck94

chillwill120 said:


> My First GS; just got it today:
> 
> View attachment 15734410


Very chill watch Will


----------



## deepsea03

nice sunrise


----------



## pa1113

Snow on ground... but sun is








out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGN007


----------



## bmwpower

SBGR061


----------



## dayandnight

SBGJ021

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Acquired on the 2nd of February and worn for the entire month, including today. I purchased 3 watches this month; possibly a record for me for one month. Another "vintage" and also discontinued GS is on its way to me for a Tuesday arrival as well as my first high horology as well as solid gold piece which I purchased this week.

I predict a consolidation soon!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

My new spring (drive) crush:


----------



## gshock626




----------



## munichblue




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## ddaly12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGA101


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Thunder Dump

Spiff70 said:


>


That is one of the best dials on any watch from any brand, period.


----------



## Fumy




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## Spiff70

Thunder Dump said:


> That is one of the best dials on any watch from any brand, period.


It is one hell of a dial, true


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## deepsea03

One is a HAQ, the other not so much, however both are awesome


----------



## Gprog

Some rare lab light


----------



## stockae92




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgrant

Does anybody know when the new four seasons will be available? Can't wait to see them here


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

GSgrant said:


> Does anybody know when the new four seasons will be available? Can't wait to see them here


Hello, depending on the models some release in May and others in September... check here for information Grand Seiko Announces 7 New Models!

Grand Seiko Announces 7 New Models!

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgrant

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Hello, depending on the models some release in May and others in September... check here for information Grand Seiko Announces 7 New Models!
> 
> Grand Seiko Announces 7 New Models!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Interesting, thanks!


----------



## Gprog




----------



## SpringDriven

SBGV243 on Crown&Buckle chevron stone color strap.


----------



## SpringDriven

Gprog said:


> View attachment 15745954


I loved the original version of this when it was released, still just as unique looking. Would be the GMT I would want to wear.


----------



## dj-76

Spring takes way better photos but here's mine. Also got a black chevron strap too but I'm gonna rock the factory one till I get bored of it. I really want the bracelet but 800 bucks,I'll wait a bit. I think this would rock on a bracelet.


----------



## Linden_way

Just picked up the SLGH005 what a stunner this is.


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

SBGX341


----------



## bibbibart

SBGK005


----------



## munichblue




----------



## whb42187

Sbgx263!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## Lugan

deepsea03 said:


>


Thanks in large part to your photos of this watch, I bought one too, and it should be here today.


----------



## jkpa




----------



## deepsea03

Lugan said:


> Thanks in large part to your photos of this watch, I bought one too, and it should be here today.


Congratulations I hope you enjoy it as much as I do and I'm sure you will!


----------



## Lugan

deepsea03 said:


> Congratulations I hope you enjoy it as much as I do and I'm sure you will!


I'm amazed at how bad the photos/renderings are on the GS website. You'd think that a company whose (arguably) #1 differentiator in the market is all about fine details of dial and case finishing would emphasize awesome photography as a marketing tool. It's doubly true when you consider how important photography is in Japan overall. Instead, you have to search for good photos in relatively obscure places like this forum, Reddit, etc. To me, it seems a strange choice by GS. But I'm new to watch obsession, so maybe there is a logical reason for it that I am missing.


----------



## Mreal75

Been enjoying the SBGJ203 since picking it up on Sunday. Anyone have any strap recommendations?


----------



## Gprog

Barton Silicone strap makes this one a lot more wearable.


----------



## Lugan

Mreal75 said:


> Been enjoying the SBGJ203 since picking it up on Sunday. Anyone have any strap recommendations?
> View attachment 15758059


What a great photo. I don't have a strap recommendation, but your photo is basically a recommendation to GS to raise their own imagery game.


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## weirdestwizard

14 days away with work so this came along


----------



## Lugan

Lugan said:


> Thanks in large part to your photos of this watch, I bought one too, and it should be here today.


And here it is, as good or better than expected (thanks to a few of you whose advice and photos guided me to this watch). Really gives a nice first impression. Even sizing the bracelet with the tiny screws went fine. One of you said this is the whitest dial you'd ever seen, and I agree with that. It is a very pure and almost fluorescent white, in a good way. Seija/DHL shipping was also fast, especially after I paid the $300+ customs ransom. For reference, my wrist is about 18cm around, but flat and about 56mm wide.


----------



## Mreal75

Lugan said:


> What a great photo. I don't have a strap recommendation, but your photo is basically a recommendation to GS to raise their own imagery game.


Appreciate that, learned a lot from browsing threads just like this one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Lugan said:


> And here it is, as good or better than expected (thanks to a few of you whose advice and photos guided me to this watch). Really gives a nice first impression. Even sizing the bracelet with the tiny screws went fine. One of you said this is the whitest dial you'd ever seen, and I agree with that. It is a very pure and almost fluorescent white, in a good way. Seija/DHL shipping was also fast, especially after I paid the $300+ customs ransom. For reference, my wrist is about 18cm around, but flat and about 56mm wide.
> 
> View attachment 15758741


Hot Damn! Congratulations!
Leave it to GS to take a white dial and make it extraordinary!


----------



## bibbibart

Continuously crazy about this Mt. Iwate after one week. Just can't take my eyes off


----------



## trameline

Second Day of Ownership


----------



## uvalaw2005

New arrival. My first GS.


----------



## John Price

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 15758269


WOW - Love it!


----------



## ddaly12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## whineboy

ddaly12 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Close.... a baby snowflake....

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## ddaly12

whineboy said:


> Close.... a baby snowflake....
> 
> Having a great time.
> whineboy


Haha. I know I know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artooor

kritameth said:


> 'Tis the season! ❄❄❄⛄
> View attachment 15560161


----------



## artooor




----------



## Spiff70

Yesterday










Today


----------



## cybercat




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## trameline

Only Had it Two Days and the bracelet is off, with Rios Alligator on.Can't say I like the way the bracelet tapers to 18 at the clasp.


----------



## munichblue

This blue dial is marvellous.


----------



## deepsea03

SBGX341


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## bibbibart

SBGK005 romance continued...


----------



## Thunder Dump

Spiff70 said:


> Today


This dial is just killer! This one is on my Grail list.


----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## alex_b




----------



## Brey17




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Brey17

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15765502


This one of the sharpest, cleanest 3 handers out there. I am after a pristine SBGW035.


----------



## dayandnight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180

Brey17 said:


> View attachment 15762850


OMG! This one has quickly achieved grail status for me. Now to come up with the $$$


----------



## trameline




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## John Price

dayandnight said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap is a great match!


----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

if after a dozen years in the hobby from Micros to a Vacheron and everything in-between, that a Japanese Quartz would be one of my favorites, I would have thought you were crazy. Yet here we are.


----------



## mathu




----------



## PaKi

My first GS in collection. Limited SBGP007


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## pinrut

HP12C said:


> View attachment 15655368
> 
> 
> sbga125, my first grand seiko! I think it looks amazing on a dark brown strap but recently put it back on the titanium bracelet and reminded that it's my most comfortable watch on a bracelet.


Gorgeous watch, I was looking at some macro shots of the dial, the texture looks amazing as does the incredible level of detail


----------



## DVR

This since over a month, +0.06/24h


----------



## trameline

On Blue Alligator, not in Love with the Bracelet


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## HP12C

pinrut said:


> Gorgeous watch, I was looking at some macro shots of the dial, the texture looks amazing as does the incredible level of detail


Thank you... also the lightness on the wrist gives it a really distinctive feel too, very special watch.


----------



## DevineTime

New delugs strap


----------



## jkpa

I haven't seen a strap I love for the Snowflake yet. I've tried a few but the thickness of the case (which isn't noticable on the bracelet) makes it less versatile for straps imo.


----------



## SpringDriven

Mreal75 said:


> Been enjoying the SBGJ203 since picking it up on Sunday. Anyone have any strap recommendations?
> View attachment 15758059


Crown & Buckle chevron straps.

Here is my watch on a stone colored strap.










Here are a few of mine: I can say the little details like the various weave patterns and subtle choice of two colors in most of the straps match the details GS brings to the table. Great hardware too!


----------



## ryanb741

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

I would like to buy another Rolex but I'll wear this today and see how it satisfies


----------



## iddaka




----------



## trameline




----------



## GSNewbie

Today my new arrival, SLGA001


----------



## JumpJ37

GSNewbie said:


> Today my new arrival, SLGA001
> View attachment 15778310


Congrats! What a watch! How does it wear? What's your wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSNewbie

Hello thank you very much. Yes, the watch is amazing. My wrist circumference measures 19 centimeters.
I think it would be wearable for narrower wrists as well. 
Only the height is really outstanding.
But since I do not yet have such a watch in my collection, it had to go.
What I can already say is that the new caliber probably winds even faster, thus more efficiently and builds up power reserve, than, for example, the caliber of my SBGA407.
The strap also wears very pleasantly, surprisingly light the wearing feeling.


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## bibbibart




----------



## JJPark

bibbibart said:


>


Stunning. Is this one limited edition?


----------



## bibbibart

JJPark said:


> Stunning. Is this one limited edition?


Yes. SBGK005 from 2019. 1.500 pcs.


----------



## deepsea03

SBGX341


----------



## JumpJ37

bibbibart said:


>


Beautiful! Just sold mine and I already regret it, haha. Such a gorgeous watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180

DVR said:


> This since over a month, +0.06/24h


Godzilla!


----------



## buggravy

WiZARD7 said:


> sbgh267 + PhenomeNato
> 
> View attachment 15593931


This is just sublime. I suppose picking a grail watch is a right of passage, and this has officially become mine.


----------



## DVR

Today SBGA375, daughter (6) aprroved.


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## fkristan

Been wearing this for the past 3 days


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## DVR

Today and for the coming time : SBGA391


----------



## jkpa




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SpringDriven

Yo...


----------



## deepsea03

Victory!


----------



## BogdanS

GSNewbie said:


> Today my new arrival, SLGA001
> View attachment 15778310


Mine says Hello!

My First GS. Difficult to decide on strap vs bracelet. Wrist size about 20-21 cm. Gorgeous swipe for the seconds hand.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## up1911fan

gshock626 said:


>


I love that! Which referenceis it?


----------



## gshock626

Thanks! It's the SBGJ201.



up1911fan said:


> I love that! Which referenceis it?


----------



## BogdanS

New to GS family and still honeymooning with this.

Any ideas on integrated/curved ends straps, similar to Omega?


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRW161




----------



## trameline




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## bibbibart




----------



## pa1113

bibbibart said:


>


A beauty! What is the model number on this? And how old is it? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder Dump

Spiff70 said:


>


Every time I see this dial it just makes me want it more!


----------



## Winzzz




----------



## ic3burn

.









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue




----------



## bibbibart

pa1113 said:


> A beauty! What is the model number on this? And how old is it? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's SBGW253. It is 2 days old. Although produced in 2017 as a re-introduction of the first-ever GS of year 1960. 1960 pcs limited edition.


----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan




----------



## munichblue




----------



## navjing0614

GSunday today.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## VincefromTinder

-


----------



## up1911fan

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! It's the SBGJ201.


Thanks, the dial looks more silver than white in your pic so I wasn't sure. Kind of like a GMT Snowflake.


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## Kulprit

Trying it on a strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumbo

Sbgx294


----------



## Lumbo

Lumbo said:


> Sbgx294


293


----------



## trameline

Snowflake back on Leather


----------



## jamztio

New straps!


----------



## ic3burn

new strap arrived









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX089


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## cybercat




----------



## DVR




----------



## EpsteinBarr

what do you think? hard decision...


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## ic3burn

rocking the new strap









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf




----------



## Watch19

Spiff70 said:


>


Love the reflection of underside of the gold seconds hand on the minute hand. Nice shot!


----------



## kritameth

After a restful hibernation, she's popped out to see all her friends in full bloom.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bibbibart




----------



## NotPennysBoat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yk101

Just love this look


----------



## BigglesPapi




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jkpa

Matches the shirt nicely


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## van_helsing

wearing this one today (and today is almost finished in this part of the world....just short of 2 more hours to go)


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## trameline




----------



## alex_b




----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## van_helsing

...


----------



## ddaly12

Been a while for this guy... still in love. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## trameline

Snowflake on new Strap, Strap listed as Peacock Blue, looks more Green to me !


----------



## twgxiong

just came in from japan, I think it's a keeper


----------



## YMII

SBGC219


----------



## ddaly12

SBGX117 just landed... my God. Like most GS, pictures do this watch no justice.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

ddaly12 said:


> SBGX117 just landed... my God. Like most GS, pictures do this watch no justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A rare beauty she is, congrats!


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

SBGX005, more than 10 years old, never missed a bit.


----------



## Tickythebull

Titanium hi beat GMT with tapestry dial, I have not set the yet.









Sent from my Nokia 5.3 using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

Can't get enough of this beautiful Mt. Iwate dial.


----------



## DVR

I can't seem to take this one off, on my wrist for weeks now.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## mr_raider




----------



## navjing0614

13 months and still going strong. GSunday.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGA101


----------



## buggravy

gshock626 said:


>


I keep coming back and looking at this. Great shot!


----------



## gshock626

Thanks! Appreciate it.



buggravy said:


> I keep coming back and looking at this. Great shot!


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## iddaka




----------



## ic3burn

.









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## jkpa

It's his birthday today so I'll let him wear it ❤?


----------



## DVR

That dial ?


----------



## trameline




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy




----------



## Imagestreet

SBGN007 9F


----------



## cybercat




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Gprog




----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## websturr




----------



## soufiane

tacit said:


> My one and only GS. What else is there to do in the car wash besides fiddle with a watch?
> 
> View attachment 15561685


SBGV245? Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## yk101

gshock626 said:


>


This one is growing on me. Really, really clean look and gorgeous dial.


----------



## gshock626

1965 Grand Seiko "Second" 5722-9990


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## munichblue




----------



## johnMcKlane

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This will be my next watch !


----------



## buggravy

Does it look out of place with a t-shirt, faded sweatpants, and a retractable dog leash? Delightfully so.


----------



## BogdanS

gshock626 said:


>


Stunning! Mind sharing the ref #?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

Thanks! It's the SBGJ201.



BogdanS said:


> Stunning! Mind sharing the ref #?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

Tried on a blue strap









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## Haf




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## sticky

At long last. I had hair when I ordered this - well not quite but you get the idea.


----------



## STL_Railmaster

sticky said:


> At long last. I had hair when I ordered this - well not quite but you get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 15840518


Congrats on the new watch! Would love to hear your review on this one after you've had some time with it... 
Enjoy!


----------



## matthew P

sticky said:


> At long last. I had hair when I ordered this - well not quite but you get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 15840518


How you liking it?

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## gshock626




----------



## trameline

Snowflake On New Custom Strap


----------



## sticky

matthew P said:


> How you liking it?
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


It's a great looking watch and the finish is nothing short of superb.
To be critical it seems to love the dirt and I've got more comfortable watches. Just to put it into some sort of context - it's not uncomfortable but I know I've got it on my wrist.


----------



## ic3burn

Happy Friday guys









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## DVR

sticky said:


> but I know I've got it on my wrist.


You must give your wrist (and brain) some time to get used to it.
I wear my SBGA diver 16/7 and often, around bed time (sleepy), I forget to take it of because I do not feel it.
When I switch watches (these days very rarely as the GS Diver is just the ideal "one watch" for me at 56, sooo easy to read) I have to get used to that 'new' one again.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Maiden voyage...nuts about this dial. Love me some green!


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpsteinBarr

early morning...


----------



## Gprog




----------



## GSNewbie

Today, Skyflake - because of Blue Sky😎


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Have a blessed Sunday everyone


----------



## websturr




----------



## Spiff70

It is not always bright red !


----------



## iddaka




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## ic3burn

Snowflake









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## ChronoTraveler

Trying a new combo.


----------



## SpringDriven

Is it the same watch?


----------



## websturr




----------



## Oris1977

My new special edition,
Watches of Switzerland Togue. This watch took me outside of my comfort zone (I’m usually a steel sports watch kind of guy) with the green dial and dressy appeal, but IM DIGGING IT!!


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## Warshield89




----------



## F1_watches




----------



## ic3burn

A strap monster..looks good on all straps!









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## Linden_way




----------



## JumpJ37

bibbibart said:


>


Beautiful! That actually could be my former SBGK005 - I sold it on here with the same strap combo, which looks fantastic! If it is, glad it's reached a happy new home!


----------



## bibbibart

JumpJ37 said:


> Beautiful! That actually could be my former SBGK005 - I sold it on here with the same strap combo, which looks fantastic! If it is, glad it's reached a happy new home!


This one cannot be your former, 'cause it was purchased new from an AD in March 2021.

But we both have a very good taste


----------



## dwlighting

Thinking of putting this on a strap. Any suggestions?
thx!


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## iddaka




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## CDS




----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kreative




----------



## trameline

Snowflake


----------



## sticky

The Sub and Daytona are not best pleased about the amount of wear that the new GS is getting. I tried explaining about watch honeymoons but it didn't seem to sink in.


----------



## kreative

trameline said:


> Snowflake
> View attachment 15863165


Nice band. Where it from?


----------



## whatmeworry

My first GS 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

Just in love with this case.


----------



## catsteeth

sticky said:


> The Sub and Daytona are not best pleased about the amount of wear that the new GS is getting. I tried explaining about watch honeymoons but it didn't seem to sink in.
> 
> View attachment 15863167


Very very nice. Love those hands, and spring-drive movement. What's the case, is it the titanium one?


----------



## trameline

kreative said:


> Nice band. Where it from?







__





RIOS1931 Jersey Grey Watch Strap - Vintage Leather - 20mm, 22mm or 24mm


Rios Jersey Grey Watch Strap - Thick Padded - Made from Vintage Leather - 20mm, 22mm or 24mm




www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk


----------



## neonate




----------



## BogdanS

catsteeth said:


> Very very nice. Love those hands, and spring-drive movement. What's the case, is it the titanium one?


Titanium it is, the SBGA231. You can tell by the golden logo. SBGA229, the one in steel has the logo in steel as well.

Congrats to the owner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bibbibart

neonate said:


> View attachment 15864031


Wow, that's a change for the standard bracelet! A new life for the old model! 

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

Strap monster!









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan

Grand Seiko and Mount Fuji.￼￼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

catsteeth said:


> Very very nice. Love those hands, and spring-drive movement. What's the case, is it the titanium one?


Yup. I figured that while I was spending GS diver type money I might as well go the extra little bit and get the watch I really wanted.


----------



## catsteeth

sticky said:


> Yup. I figured that while I was spending GS diver type money I might as well go the extra little bit and get the watch I really wanted.


Ever since I bought the T-Touch Expert in Titanium I've become a total convert. It was my 1st titanium watch.
Can't underestimate either weight or height/slimness of a watch. Just by having one of those, it makes it so much more comfortable to wear.

If the Helson Sharkdiver Titanium was in 42mm, I'd be seriously considering one of them. But they're only in 38mm and 45mm.


----------



## sticky

catsteeth said:


> Ever since I bought the T-Touch Expert in Titanium I've become a total convert. My 1st titanium watch.
> Can't underestimate either weight or height/slimness of a watch. Just by having one of those, it makes it so much more comfortable to wear.
> 
> If the Helson Sharkdiver Titanium was in 42mm, I'd be seriously considering one of them. But they're only in 38mm and 45mm.


Being skinny of wrist and liking big watches titanium allows me to indulge my passion without feeling like I've got an anvil on the end of my arm.


----------



## iddaka




----------



## neonate




----------



## Gprog




----------



## trameline




----------



## neonate




----------



## buggravy




----------



## websturr




----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## ic3burn

Snowflake









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

SBGA413. Love this dial























Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX117


----------



## Heljestrand

Grand Seiko "Explorer" alternative. Screw down crown, black dial, applied jewel-like dial furniture indices, stainless steel 40.5mm, Lumed hands and pips, 100m water resistance Spring Drive SBGA101 Boutique edition.


----------



## Gprog

My current daily, the SBGE201


----------



## Sparrowhawk

iddaka said:


> View attachment 15865669


Your watch brightens my day every time I see a picture of it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deepsea03

"It was raining last night, the kind of rain you wished would wash the filth from the streets. Then she walked in, with legs that went all the way to Heaven or down to Hell depending on your point of view, and it reminded me of the two slugs I have in my gut. One from the shot of bourbon and the other was a .38 from the last time I tried to help her out of jam."


----------



## metal

*sbgx339 
200m Diver*


----------



## websturr

The Skyflake always puts a smile on my face!


----------



## JapanJames




----------



## Kulprit

Pic from yesterday, but I'm wearing the same watch. I tried really hard to capture the "sunset reflecting off of rippling water" effect that I was seeing on the dial, but the eye > the camera.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherrf

iddaka said:


> SBGX259 with a dash of color
> View attachment 15580400





time+tide said:


> I need a grand seiko.


Yes


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherrf




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## whatmeworry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodruffm

This four seasons winter edition arrived today, my first GS


----------



## Tony Abbate

GS sbgh269


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## DVR




----------



## 54B

SBGK005 on a Molequin strap


----------



## trameline

Snowflake on Custom Made Lizard


----------



## Winzzz

sorry the watch is dirty


----------



## F1_watches

Including today, I tend to wear this on casual Sundays... Very versatile pretty much whatever planned or unplanned things I do during the day...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Heljestrand

The more I wear this one the more simply utilitarian it feels on the wrist. A simple black dial wristwatch that leaves no other lasting impression than a wind and wear timepiece that blends nicely with any surrounding. SBGA101.


----------



## Mike Rivera

A warm Sunday afternoon ...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## munichblue




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr




----------



## jpisare

My second GS but my first Spring Drive. This thing is silly. Just arrived today, btw!


----------



## Haf




----------



## deepsea03

SBGX341


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## neonate




----------



## jpisare




----------



## trameline




----------



## koolpep




----------



## Linden_way

JumpJ37 said:


> Beautiful! That actually could be my former SBGK005 - I sold it on here with the same strap combo, which looks fantastic! If it is, glad it's reached a happy new home!


Thank you ? not sure if it's the same watch I bought it off a mate from New Zealand ?


----------



## woodruffm

Some gorgeous watches in this thread, I'm still very much in the honeymoon period with this moody beauty....


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGA101 & Nippon


----------



## whineboy

Put this on today and my mood improved by 50%.


----------



## jpisare

whineboy said:


> Put this on today and my mood improved by 50%.


Gorgeous. That dial has to be nuts in-person. I need to get over to a GS AD to see some of these up close as 99% of my experience with them is online lol.


----------



## navjing0614

Blizzard









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LCCHOU




----------



## The Dark Knight




----------



## thevenerablelars

SLGH003


----------



## munichblue

After a long and painful time without beer gardens I had the first wheat beer after 7 months today. I was very close to tears....😍


----------



## trameline

Snowflake


----------



## Sparrowhawk

munichblue said:


> After a long and painful time without beer gardens I had the first wheat beer after 7 months today. I was very close to tears....😍
> 
> View attachment 15900662


Nice, there are some microbrewers here, and it has been possible to still get their product during the pandemic. So, I have had the chance to continue to enjoy.

I am sure it is not the same experience as a beer garden, however.

Enjoy your heffeweizen, and your GS, (that's a looker).


----------



## websturr




----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## munichblue

I received this strap today, I think it makes the perfect summer outfit for my SBGE255.


----------



## fiskadoro

SBGP007 60th Anniversary


----------



## matthew P

Back on canvas

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## gshock626




----------



## neonate




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## fkristan




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Pongster




----------



## munichblue




----------



## Winzzz




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## munichblue

C'mon Chelsea


----------



## jpisare

munichblue said:


> C'mon Chelsea


----------



## jpisare

Guess a wrist shot would have been more appropriate but this is what you're getting for now lol!


----------



## neonate




----------



## gshock626




----------



## munichblue

jpisare said:


>


Carefree, wherever you may be...


----------



## jpisare

munichblue said:


> Carefree, wherever you may be...


----------



## Pongster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## munichblue




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## jpisare

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Oh man that looks fantastic!


----------



## MickCollins1916

jpisare said:


> Oh man that looks fantastic!


Thanks buddy! Kind of a strap monster here&#8230;plus, it looks great on its bracelet.

I hope you're enjoying that fantastic 229 just as much!


----------



## jpisare

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks buddy! Kind of a strap monster here&#8230;plus, it looks great on its bracelet.
> 
> I hope you're enjoying that fantastic 229 just as much!


----------



## fkristan




----------



## websturr




----------



## websturr




----------



## neonate




----------



## dsquared24




----------



## munichblue




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## jpisare

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> View attachment 15917378


My goodness that dial is just silly. Amazing.


----------



## websturr

Superman


----------



## jpisare

SBGA229 + BluShark nato.


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## jpisare

MickCollins1916 said:


>


One-upper! 

Gorgeous!


----------



## MickCollins1916

jpisare said:


> One-upper!
> 
> Gorgeous!


Ha, nonsense! We both have excellent taste. 

I dig the 229&#8230;killer in SS!


----------



## fkristan




----------



## munichblue

MickCollins1916 said:


>


The 321 is growing more and more on me.... dangerous


----------



## deepsea03

SBGX341 on D22 canvas


----------



## Thunder Dump

fkristan said:


> View attachment 15918413


I need this watch. One of my favorites.


----------



## trameline




----------



## woodruffm




----------



## matthew P

This watch photographs ok but like most GS the real appeal is the sparkle/ play of light on wrist.
It's minimized due to the rounded case but the twinkle of the hour markers is just right for a tool watch with the handset being pleasantly subdued with the brushed finish but always highly legible.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## mitch57

View attachment 15922382


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## soufiane

SBGV245









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15870334


Very nice!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

thejames1 said:


> SBGA413. Love this dial
> View attachment 15874554
> View attachment 15874556
> View attachment 15874557
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Phenomenal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## jpisare

Damn that's sexy.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Fall


----------



## munichblue

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15924390
> 
> Fall





gshock626 said:


> 1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


What a beautiful Watch this is. The fantastic 44GS case is to die for and I wouldn't mind the scratches on this great vintage piece.

Super nice pictures by the way.


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## munichblue

Today while mountain biking during a break by the river.


----------



## Calmab

websturr said:


> View attachment 15878185
> 
> The Skyflake always puts a smile on my face!


I love this one. Have you considered other straps or a bracelet?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## gshock626

1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## wooly88

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> View attachment 15932921


Looks great on that bracelet.


----------



## trameline




----------



## navjing0614

This today.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Happy weekend everyone:


----------



## buggravy




----------



## van_helsing

so many nice GS models in this thread....my wish list is getting longer and longer


----------



## gaizka




----------



## gshock626




----------



## buggravy




----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## gaizka

We are having a heat wave this week, so switched to strap.


----------



## mitch57

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> View attachment 15938973


Very Nice! What model is this?


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

mitch57 said:


> Very Nice! What model is this?


Thank you ?

SBGH213 on the SBGW235 bracelet


----------



## Sherrf

Nothing like listing a grand seiko while wearing a Grand Seiko


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## navjing0614

Good night. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cee77

Wearing my new Grand Seiko SBGA437&#8230;loving it so far&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodruffm




----------



## trameline

Snowflake


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## DCWatchCollector

This thread is just showing me how much I need a GS.


----------



## munichblue




----------



## deepsea03

SBGX341 on ToxicNATO


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## websturr




----------



## fkristan




----------



## butlerbj

Yoloki said:


> View attachment 15938561


What model is that?


----------



## trameline

Back on the Bracelet for this Hot Humid weather in
the UK


----------



## gaizka




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## cybercat




----------



## websturr




----------



## Yoloki

butlerbj said:


> What model is that?


SBGX337


----------



## LCrow




----------



## smithj

MickCollins1916 said:


>


That's a great watch! Just got mine a few days ago


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## singularityseven

Not from today, but finally got around to gathering some pics of my SBGA415 "Winter":


----------



## The Dark Knight

SBGH273. This is the best picture I've taken so far. It's a tough watch to photograph because of how different it can look in different light, but I think this picture shows the colors AND texture of the dial to its full potential.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## kritameth

singularityseven said:


> Not from today, but finally got around to gathering some pics of my SBGA415 "Winter":
> 
> View attachment 15951022
> 
> 
> View attachment 15951023
> 
> 
> View attachment 15951024
> 
> 
> View attachment 15951026


Beautiful strap pairings! Who made those straps, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## singularityseven

kritameth said:


> Beautiful strap pairings! Who made those straps, if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks man!

This one is a stock strap from Nomad Watch Works. It looks great for the price, but I wish it had more of a taper.









This one is from Artisans Straps. A friend of mine gifted this to me - he had ordered it as a custom job for his Spring, but he sold his Spring before the strap arrived. Lucky for me it's a perfect match for my Winter ?


----------



## kritameth

singularityseven said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> This one is a stock strap from Nomad Watch Works. It looks great for the price, but I wish it had more of a taper.
> View attachment 15951755
> 
> 
> This one is from Artisans Straps. A friend of mine gifted this to me - he had ordered it as a custom job for his Spring, but he sold his Spring before the strap arrived. Lucky for me it's a perfect match for my Winter 😂
> View attachment 15951757


Thank you @singularityseven, both lovely and brings out the blue second hand nicely! The color of the Artisans Strap is definitely a better match for the Winter than the Spring IMO.


----------



## smithj

I have the SBGA413 on today. Hard to capture the amazing dial in pictures.


----------



## neonate




----------



## trameline




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Mdes

Love them all. Unfortunately, not been able to find one that fits my wrist. The ❄ is brilliant but haven't connected with it on wrist.


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## WizardofWatch

My one and only GS - the SBGA413. Tried to capture it in different lighting conditions.


----------



## fkristan




----------



## Yoloki

fkristan said:


> View attachment 15960542
> View attachment 15960541


I love that case. Very handsome watch.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## whineboy

Twas a gray day on the East River this morning. This thing sure glows in the light.










Having a great time&#8230;.


----------



## navjing0614

My one and only for now. I think this one is enough. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka




----------



## gshock626

SBGH277


----------



## buggravy

gshock626 said:


> SBGH277


That first pic is something else. Beautiful watch.


----------



## whineboy

buggravy said:


> That first pic is something else. Beautiful watch.


Echo this. Every photo gshock626 takes is a treat.

Having a great time&#8230;.


----------



## gsubash

gshock626 said:


>


Stunning. What is this model? Sorry I am new to GS.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

gsubash said:


> Stunning. What is this model? Sorry I am new to GS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the SBGH279.


----------



## Thunder1

For most of the day today..


----------



## The Dark Knight




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## trameline

Snowflake back on custom made blue leather


----------



## deepsea03

Monday, Coffee and Grand Seiko, have a great week


----------



## Thunder1

trameline said:


> Snowflake back on custom made blue leather
> View attachment 15966586


One of these days, I'm just going to have to break down and pick up one of these..just a classic fine look..


----------



## gaizka




----------



## OCWW

SBGJ237


----------



## fkristan




----------



## DS/B MCS

View attachment 15968483
View attachment 15968483


----------



## singularityseven

I joined the 9F club yesterday!

Managed to find an SBGX339 in near mint condition:


----------



## Thunder1

Hard not to start the day off w/this baby...


----------



## fiskadoro

SBGP007 60th Anniversary LE


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## brash47

Day 5 of my usual wear test for a brand new watch. I sleep in it, shower, etc. The only thing it gets removed for is a workout. So far, the accuracy seems perdy good 
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## Thunder1

Again for me today..


----------



## trameline




----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## mitch57

SBGA375


----------



## munichblue

Holidays with my favourite sports watch.


----------



## Gerry.GEG




----------



## buggravy

I love it a little more with every wear.


----------



## neonate




----------



## EightEyes

Unexpectedly joined the GS club earlier this week. Walked into an AD intending to buy a Breitling Chronograph. Took a peek at the GS case on my way over there, tried on the SBGA413, and that was pretty much that.

Total impulse purchase, completely unresearched. Simply love at first sight.

I'm now looking at reviews, reading up on Titanium and Spring Drive, and so on, after the fact, to learn more about what I just bought.

First impressions are outstanding. The watch wears very comfortably. It's a great size, shaped well, and extremely light. The watchmaker at the AD sized the bracelet to match the fit of the watch I had on my wrist that day perfectly. Accuracy is as close to spot-on as makes no difference. The smooth sweeping second hand is a minor marvel.

So far the only complaint I have about this watch is that it is EXTREMELY distracting.


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## jpisare




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## websturr




----------



## OCWW




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a hint of Winter..


----------



## Digmac

My first Grand Seiko, an SBGV221.


----------



## singularityseven

SBGX339


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## munichblue

feelinchill said:


> View attachment 15980601


You, sir, are a man of great taste. Where did you get this strap which has the same color as the second hand?


----------



## jpisare

New strap day!


----------



## websturr




----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## feelinchill

munichblue said:


> You, sir, are a man of great taste. Where did you get this strap which has the same color as the second hand?


Thank you sir for the kind words.

Moose Strap Co. out of Canada.


----------



## jpisare




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## fkristan




----------



## neonate




----------



## jpisare




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a touch of 'Winter'..


----------



## gaizka

SBGN003


----------



## trameline

Snowflake on Custom made Lizard


----------



## DS/B MCS

Spring in the Summer sun


----------



## drhr

The only one I got


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## LCrow

One year ownership and this still blows me away


----------



## trameline

Still on Lizard , thinking of getting and Ostrich strap custom made


----------



## singularityseven

SBGX339


----------



## big man

Cedyan said:


> View attachment 15991308


Every time you post this one I get more and more certain I need to buy one


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## Cedyan

big man said:


> Every time you post this one I get more and more certain I need to buy one


Love mine for sure, it, might still be my favorite GS in spite of I own other models more expensive than this one. Love the size, the perfectly balanced design, the pretty dynamic white dial and those black markers.


----------



## matthew P

This old thing&#8230;&#8230; back on bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Today's photo.










It's funny, after 5 years of ownership grudging acceptance of the size and a mild dislike of the pins tipped bracelet has morphed into appreciation for its oversized stature and a positive embrace of the bracelets clasp and pinstripes.

I suspect a couple of years of wearing the explorer on its oyster has satiated that urge and I'm now more able to appreciate the added dimension that the pinstripe adds to the GS aesthetic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr

SBGK005


----------



## fkristan




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## fkristan




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Niko

Wearing my first GS for the second day now😀


----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## singularityseven

SBGX339 on a Bosphorus rolled canvas strap:


----------



## Niko




----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## pbankey

Mt. Iwate goodness. SBGJ235


----------



## EightEyes

Wearing the SBGA413 Shunbun again today.

I realize I'm still very much on the honeymoon here, but I'm starting to worry this watch might have changed things for me. The fine details, the incredible accuracy, the smooth sweeping second hand, and the lightness of the titanium are really something else.

This isn't going to be a collection killer, is it?!

Only titanium spring drives and zaratsu polishing from now on?


----------



## highvista

My new SBGN003 that arrived this week. It's a nice fit on my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## whineboy




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## fkristan




----------



## neonate




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## cee77

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## gaizka

Such a perfect watch. SBGN003


----------



## Cru Jones




----------



## yadel

? love this guy.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## neonate




----------



## ddaly12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

Niko said:


> View attachment 16002902


Beautiful pair. How do you compare both of them on the wrist? Is the GMT a noticeable bigger/bulkier?


----------



## BLeistner

Wrapping up my first two weeks with this one....I am still working on getting a photo that captures the subtlety of the dial and the pop of the blued seconds hand.....so far, it has exceeded my expectations and I think will prove to be a great companion piece to the Iwate GMT.....Be well and enjoy your time!


----------



## trameline




----------



## fkristan




----------



## lainforce

Just joined the club today! SBGE213.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Raindrops




----------



## websturr




----------



## Cedyan

Having fun with my new macro lens:


----------



## gychang03

SBGA231 in the mountains


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## Pongster




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## neonate




----------



## jpisare




----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88

Two Snowflakes.


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## sd16660

SBGM241









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## feelinchill




----------



## Sherrf

Hellooo Mr JDM. Just arrived ?


----------



## liwang22

Sherrf said:


> Hellooo Mr JDM. Just arrived
> 
> View attachment 16022435


Looks great on you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

Nothing like the Self Dater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53

+3 s after 11 days


----------



## Scblacksunshine!




----------



## Sherrf

liwang22 said:


> Looks great on you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I suspect it will look great with a suit.


----------



## mitch57

A couple of shots that show off that dynamic dial color from gray/black to blue of the SGBJG237.


----------



## Sherrf

Scblacksunshine! said:


> View attachment 16023032


Nice! Do you prefer it on strap? How does it wear on the bracelet?


----------



## Scblacksunshine!

Sherrf said:


> Nice! Do you prefer it on strap? How does it wear on the bracelet?


I like it on a strap so I don't have to worry about scratching the bracelet as most of the time I am desk diving. I do need to find a sportier straps though. The black croc will work but I feel like the sporty look of the watch should pair with a nice sailcloth straps with contrast stitching.

Otherwise, the bracelet is excellent, no complaints there. The micro adjustment is not as nice as something on the Rolex but it does the job.


----------



## fkristan




----------



## ndrs63

Don't know for how long, but this is my favorite watch at the moment. There is so much to it, that you can never get bored. I was concerned about the titanium lightness, but I'm getting used to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch57

fkristan said:


> View attachment 16024638


OMG!!! I LOVE this watch and have never even seen it person. This is my current Grail watch but I will probably never own it since it was a limited edition and now the used price for this watch is through the roof. I envy you and I"m sure you absolutely love it as well! Hat's off to you for acquiring a stunning watch!


----------



## DonJ53

+ 3 secs at 13 days


----------



## psweeting

Just arrived this morning. One link removed, super easy for a change.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## neonate




----------



## moonbhaa

goharryjr said:


> View attachment 15565007
> 
> 
> ZARATSUUUU!!


stunning, absolutely stunning


----------



## matthew P

Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## pbubsy




----------



## Trog

Trying out a NATO


----------



## Sayan




----------



## OCWW




----------



## trameline

Snowflake back on Bracelet, You really need to tape up the Lugs when carrying out strap changes on these .
Stay Safe


----------



## RegularStormy




----------



## websturr

Snowflake ❄ on the last day in July.


----------



## buggravy




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## trameline

DonJ53 said:


>


Looks Great , especially in front of yours , I presume collection👍


----------



## LCrow

Happy Yorkshire Day


----------



## LCrow

And another


----------



## DonJ53

trameline said:


> Looks Great , especially in front of yours , I presume collection👍


Yes, it came out of the 'better' watches box.


----------



## Thunder1

A touch of Winter to start the day off..


----------



## chocolates

seldom seen grand seiko on an omega nato strap


----------



## websturr




----------



## jpisare




----------



## fchen

here is my shot. The dial is actually green, but I can never capture it right using my phone.


----------



## EightEyes

Taking a grown-ups only weekend away for some wine tasting and zip lining in Paso Robles and Santa Margarita with the SBGA413 Shunbun.


----------



## big man

fchen said:


> here is my shot. The dial is actually green, but I can never capture it right using my phone.


What model is this?


----------



## fchen

big man said:


> What model is this?


sbgv217


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## DonJ53

I don't have any of the freebies just had to settle for the discount,


----------



## OCWW

Morning!


----------



## RedSilver

Making coffee


----------



## fkristan




----------



## LCrow

fkristan said:


> View attachment 16037886


The flash of red really works. I also prefer the more simplistic bracelet. Lovely watch


----------



## Brey17




----------



## trameline




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## ar7iste

Hello everyone, I joined the club today! I picked it up this morning, and the least I can say is that I was not ready to be flabbergasted like this.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## chocolates

SBGE013


----------



## paparadzi

SBGE227


----------



## MattM0520

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Man this is perfect, next one for me I think


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 152067

GS57 with a Bulang and Sons strap by JPM


----------



## yadel




----------



## chas58

I love that blue dial diver (and the Swag!). Wish it fit my wrist better - its just a bit bulky (I love the quartz GMT SBGN005), but it is a sharp watch.



Yoloki said:


> View attachment 16035712


----------



## ar7iste

Tried a new strap! Almost the weekend...


----------



## matthew P

Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## bassplayrr

Sadly, I only have one GS (for now, ha) but I absolutely adore it. So much beautiful detail to just sit and stare at.


----------



## drhr

Since it's just in today, I know it'll be on my wrist for at least a week


----------



## woodruffm




----------



## Pun

drhr said:


> Since it's just in today, I know it'll be on my wrist for at least a week
> 
> View attachment 16041811


Congratulations. A great watch indeed. Wear it in good health...

Regards


----------



## RegularStormy




----------



## drhr

Day 3


----------



## Yoloki

RegularStormy said:


>


Beautiful, great watch, great specs and arguably one of the best Quartz movements GS has ever made.


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## BogdanS

Yoloki said:


> View attachment 16045687


Looking very good.

That leaves me longing for my SLGA001 that should return home from SEIKO's Japan service department.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neonate




----------



## jaychung

Finally joined the GS club!!!
Went in local AD to look at both SBGN003 and 005. Didn't plan to buy it but was so impressed couldn't let it go. Finally decided to get the blue 005 because of the more iconic GS blue/red combo. Also spotted the women's STGF359 quartz snow flake, so decided to give it to my wife to "justify" my purchase. Here are some pictures while I'm sizing the bracelet. It's a little hard to size but with some patience (and really pushing my eye sight) I got the perfect fit. Many people dislike the bracelet but I personally liked it very much~ very light and low profile. I think with the full/half links most people should get a pretty precise fit. The snow flake is still at the dealer's since I can't size a pin and collar system. So more wrist shots to show tomorrow.
The detail of GS is insane! Really enjoying the watch!


----------



## jpisare

CONGRATS! and welcome to the club!


----------



## fkristan




----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## jaychung

My wife just got her snow flake. The dial is really something!


----------



## fkristan




----------



## DonJ53

Coming soon...sorry


----------



## CadillacRich

None right now but I should get one.


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## jpisare

229!


----------



## trameline




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## Digmac

My SBGV221 on a Crown & Buckle Chevron strap.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## samson66

My one and only










Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## van_helsing

it is the weekend.....


----------



## mattmartin

Grand Seiko 600m Professional hibeat diver.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

van_helsing said:


> it is the weekend.....
> 
> View attachment 16058305


Buy this man a beer. Congrats on owning a Lion Mane Chrono. Definitely of my all time favorites


----------



## van_helsing

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Buy this man a beer. Congrats on owning a Lion Mane Chrono. Definitely of my all time favorites


🍺 😆


----------



## DonJ53

Late in the day after chores


----------



## OCWW




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## fkristan




----------



## matthew P

Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## DVR

Past weekend this one


----------



## JumpJ37

DVR said:


> Past weekend this one


Wow, this is a cool model! Which is it? Love the dial and the gold second hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

JumpJ37 said:


> Which is it?


SBGA391, only 200pcs made and only sold in Asia.


----------



## fkristan




----------



## melvinkjones

SBGT007









Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## JumpJ37

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare

DVR said:


> Past weekend this one


 Gorgeous!!


----------



## fkristan




----------



## LCrow




----------



## OCWW

fkristan said:


> View attachment 16067292


Is this the 38pcs limited edition?


----------



## fkristan

OCWW said:


> Is this the 38pcs limited edition?


Yes, it is.


----------



## OCWW

fkristan said:


> Yes, it is.


Respect! 👊


----------



## Pun

SBGY 007 Spring Drive Manual. A beautiful watch indeed.


----------



## Digmac

Pun said:


> SBGY 007 Spring Drive Manual. A beautiful watch indeed.


A manual wind Spring Drive is something special indeed. Enjoy!


----------



## Pun

Digmac said:


> A manual wind Spring Drive is something special indeed. Enjoy!


Thank you dear. Yes it'll be a long honeymoon this time I guess. 🥰


----------



## bibbibart

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## fire_lantern

fkristan said:


> View attachment 16067292


I absolutely love this watch. Hate to call anything a grail, but with how few of these were made I'll have to content myself with drooling over the pics. Love it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bibbibart

fire_lantern said:


> I absolutely love this watch. Hate to call anything a grail, but with how few of these were made I'll have to content myself with drooling over the pics. Love it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I can confirm - it is not a that bad watch  Though I prefer SBGK005.


----------



## trameline




----------



## Reverend123!

I don't think this one is terribly common.


----------



## jpisare

Reverend123! said:


> I don't think this one is terribly common.
> View attachment 16070110


Whoa. Badass!


----------



## frikydingo

Recently purchased this SBGA031, really been enjoying wearing it on a sailcloth. My cat is a fan of it as well.


----------



## Sassi

Got my SBGA229 yesterday. Love it! 🤩


----------



## gshock626




----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## Sassi




----------



## bloomers999

Got this SBGX343 the other day and absolutely love it!


----------



## Sassi




----------



## jpisare

Sassi said:


> View attachment 16072540


What a beautiful shot!!


----------



## Sassi

jpisare said:


> What a beautiful shot!!


Thank you.


----------



## mitch57

bibbibart said:


> I can confirm - it is not a that bad watch  Though I prefer SBGK005.


Very nice! What model is this?


----------



## bibbibart

mitch57 said:


> Very nice! What model is this?


SBGA441

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## gshock626

SBGH277


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Sassi




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56

SBGA415










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 54B

Grand Seiko SBGK005 today. Not showing the dial detail for a change


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## Sassi




----------



## matthew P

Q&D shot while sitting around at work










On a day when they are dropping the new images of the spring drive I'm still loving this one&#8230;.. and while I do like the new "power reserve on the back" of the dressier watches I'm still appreciating the execution on my diver. 
Who knows of it will eventually become a "remember back when" design feature ?

Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## J__D

54B said:


> Grand Seiko SBGK005 today. Not showing the dial detail for a change


Nice photos, these have grown on me hugely recently, shame it's too late and all seemingly gone, in the UK


----------



## 54B

J__D said:


> Nice photos, these have grown on me hugely recently, shame it's too late and all seemingly gone, in the UK


Thanks. I kept hovering over the "buy" button on an AD's website until one day in May they didn't have it. After a little bit of looking, I found one on Watchfinder. I was a bit apprehensive about buying a GS second hand but it came in very good condition.

The SBGK009 is still available. The Mt Iwate dial is lovely on the 007 but there's a lot more to the watch than the dial. Might be worth looking at the 009 if you're still interested and can get to the boutique.


----------



## J__D

Think there's a reason


54B said:


> Thanks. I kept hovering over the "buy" button on an AD's website until one day in May they didn't have it. After a little bit of looking, I found one on Watchfinder. I was a bit apprehensive about buying a GS second hand but it came in very good condition.
> 
> The SBGK009 is still available. The Mt Iwate dial is lovely on the 007 but there's a lot more to the watch than the dial. Might be worth looking at the 009 if you're still interested and can get to the boutique.


There's a reason the 009 is still available 😂

No I joke, it's lovely, but I've been bored of black watches for while now and haven't been able to get myself back into them


----------



## airpoch

Here's my first attempt at a wrist shot for my GS. Everyone photos makes it look so easy.


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## jaychung




----------



## matthew P

Wabi










Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## OCWW




----------



## gshock626

SBGH279


----------



## trameline




----------



## Practical Orb

OCWW said:


> View attachment 16082436












They could be cousins!!


----------



## matthew P

Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## onij

On a not well lit room, dial looks close to black. Out in the sun or bright room is the only time you get to see that sunburst navy. 1st GS, the applied markers sparkles like a diamond.


----------



## matthew P

Oh yes&#8230;&#8230; love the applied markers against the dark colored dials&#8230;.. even on the round hour markers on the diver the have a sparkle that's hard to beat










Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## EpsteinBarr

quartz today


----------



## Sassi




----------



## toorbowski

My first luxury watch, the beautiful snowflake.


----------



## highvista

onij said:


> View attachment 16083747
> 
> On a not well lit room, dial looks close to black. Out in the sun or bright room is the only time you get to see that sunburst navy. 1st GS, the applied markers sparkles like a diamond.


The SBGN003 is my first Grand Seiko and I really enjoy it. The accuracy is amazing, as well. It's losing less than 1 second per year according to measurements with gear that can resolve millisecond gains and losses over a day. The 9F86 is a great movement.


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## Sassi




----------



## bibbibart

Low light conditions but Mt. Iwate pattern still visible. Zoom in to see the details.


----------



## Andy616




----------



## tikander

Hello people of the thread!


----------



## Reverend123!




----------



## seaholt

Andy616 said:


>


Nice, what referance nr. is that?


----------



## tman916

matthew P said:


> Oh yes&#8230;&#8230; love the applied markers against the dark colored dials&#8230;.. even on the round hour markers on the diver the have a sparkle that's hard to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


Man these diver GS watches always get me...


----------



## OCWW




----------



## Andy616

seaholt said:


> Nice, what referance nr. is that?


Thanks. SBGA063. Limited edition of 150 from 2011/12.


----------



## EpsteinBarr

it's rainig day here, white dial to a bit more light


----------



## fiskadoro

SBGP007 60th Anniversary


----------



## aero1977

SBGX 095


----------



## websturr

Blue Watch Monday









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## fkristan




----------



## JumpJ37

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy

gshock626 said:


> SBGH279


Wonderful pic.


----------



## fkristan




----------



## brash47




----------



## websturr




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## brash47

And brand new yesterday afternoon in a surprise gift from my wife!!!























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MODWG




----------



## Chrono Brewer

MODWG said:


> View attachment 16101585


Looks like a few drops of water on the left side of the sapphire. Hope it's on the outside!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## matthew P

Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## MODWG

Chrono Brewer said:


> Looks like a few drops of water on the left side of the sapphire. Hope it's on the outside!


Weird reflection. No water at all. On the left side of the watch it looks like scratches, but it's a reflection of my hairy arm.


----------



## samson66

SBGA001










Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGJ203


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Winzzz




----------



## CFK-OB

.


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## Poorman

Haven't taken it off since it arrived last month.


----------



## bibbibart




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

With all the hype going on about the SLGA007...I'm just glad I was fortunate to order this one last fall.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Cowboy Bebop said:


> With all the hype going on about the SLGA007...I'm just glad I was fortunate to order this one last fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


I'm jelly....I want one of those really bad!!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka




----------



## jaychung

Been wearing this for a month since getting it. Still amazed by the finishing every time seeing it on the wrist!


----------



## JumpJ37

Cowboy Bebop said:


> With all the hype going on about the SLGA007...I'm just glad I was fortunate to order this one last fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Looks awesome! What's your wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fkristan




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Sassi




----------



## vee1rotate

SBGN011


----------



## BogdanS

JumpJ37 said:


> Looks awesome! What's your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

JumpJ37 said:


> Looks awesome! What's your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 7.25 ...I may add it wears smaller than it appears...

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fkristan




----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## trameline




----------



## leo1790

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It's 7.25 ...I may add it wears smaller than it appears...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


I'm 7.8 in wrist size and I really think it wears quite big:









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

A deal presented itself today and it was way too good to pass up. This is the last watch this year lol.

For me, this is just about perfect for a large watch. Especially since I was looking at a few MRG's.






























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fkristan




----------



## ndrs63

The Daytona hasn't seen my wrist ever since I got this one 2 months ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi




----------



## Sassi

Wearing and drinking.


----------



## sticky




----------



## raggaeluv




----------



## ChronoTraveler

Gotta stop visiting this thread. So many nice picture of GS divers. I don't have budget - or wrist - large enough for one!


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX293


----------



## matthew P

Sassi said:


> View attachment 16112485


You make me want to put my 029 back on it's bracelet very time I see one of your photos&#8230;&#8230; great capture

Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## EightEyes

SBGA413 Shunbun overlooking Wizard Island at Crater Lake, Oregon.


----------



## whineboy

EightEyes said:


> View attachment 16115831
> 
> 
> SBGA413 Shunbun overlooking Wizard Island at Crater Lake, Oregon.


Days Gone fan?

Having a great time&#8230;.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off my work week w/ a hint of Winter..


----------



## samson66

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## pureb




----------



## trameline




----------



## Imagestreet

SBGN007


----------



## gaizka




----------



## fkristan




----------



## Sugarloaf

Imagestreet said:


> SBGN007
> View attachment 16119627


Very nice picture, and I love your GMT 9F


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a 'Sky Flake'..


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## DonJ53

Precisely two months with me, only +15 seconds total and the date changes at one minute past midnight.


----------



## SuperDadHK




----------



## Chrono Brewer

SuperDadHK said:


> View attachment 16122290


Black bezel? What model is that?


----------



## psweeting

9581-7000. Took a gamble on this as it wasn't running. New battery solved that.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDadHK

Chrono Brewer said:


> Black bezel? What model is that?


SBGP015
It is a navy ceramic bezel


----------



## whineboy

A steamy New York morning called for a chill watch.


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## dancl82




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Batchelor22

Have to follow a beauty, with another, this is on my wrist today!


----------



## MickCollins1916

Batchelor22 said:


> Have to follow a beauty, with another, this is on my wrist today!
> View attachment 16125189


You are a man of excellent taste!


----------



## Fumy




----------



## JumpJ37

BogdanS said:


> I'm 7.8 in wrist size and I really think it wears quite big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Looks great on you! I've got the SBGA231 and have been strongly considering getting the SLGA001. On the fence for weeks, watching reviews over and over. The 231 is a perfect fit, but the 001 case design and that blue dial plus the new movement is very appealing. I've got a 7.25 wrist and while I think it looks quite wearable, I keep chickening out because the 231 wears so nicely and I'm nervous about going bigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckSchilling




----------



## bibbibart




----------



## BogdanS

JumpJ37 said:


> Thanks! Looks great on you! I've got the SBGA231 and have been strongly considering getting the SLGA001. On the fence for weeks, watching reviews over and over. The 231 is a perfect fit, but the 001 case design and that blue dial plus the new movement is very appealing. I've got a 7.25 wrist and while I think it looks quite wearable, I keep chickening out because the 231 wears so nicely and I'm nervous about going bigger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well&#8230; I don't want to start a rant on their 9RA5 movement&#8230; but my SLGA001 is about 4 months with their service department in Japan and no sign of getting it back soon. 
Seiko Germany first said August, then September, that's over pretty soon and the watch is still there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bibbibart

Small GS get-together.


----------



## trameline




----------



## trameline

ChuckSchilling said:


> View attachment 16126016


I nearly pulled the trigger on this one, but bought the Snowflake instead, slight Tinges of regret every time I see this . STUNNER 👍


----------



## ChuckSchilling

trameline said:


> I nearly pulled the trigger on this one, but bought the Snowflake instead, slight Tinges of regret every time I see this . STUNNER 👍


I went into the store expecting to buy the Tudor GMT, but...after seeing the GS, there really wasn't a choice for me. For the first time in a long, long time, I used a credit card (partially, anyway) on a non-essential purchase. Ye olde fun funde hadn't quite accrued to cover the cost but I just didn't want to wait. I am really, really happy with this purchase. Can't think of a change I'd make to it.


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raggaeluv

EightEyes said:


> View attachment 16115831
> 
> 
> SBGA413 Shunbun overlooking Wizard Island at Crater Lake, Oregon.


Great pic!!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tanalasta

I'm enjoying this watch with a pair of Levi selvedge jeans and polo shirt. The sky blue and pattern surprisingly makes it more versatile as a casual or dress watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## neonate




----------



## neonate

View attachment 16134531


----------



## neonate

View attachment 16134531


----------



## DVR

Today I am wearing my Lion SBGA403


----------



## Spiff70

Autumn in the sun


----------



## pureb

neonate said:


> View attachment 16134531


Beautiful combo! 
Who made that strap?


----------



## neonate

pureb said:


> Beautiful combo!
> Who made that strap?


Thank you. Howard at Veblenist - Its Matt Grey Alligator one- very comfortable and great color


----------



## trameline




----------



## J__D

DVR said:


> Today I am wearing my Lion SBGA403


Absolutely love this, so many times have thought about buying it, the thickness for me is a killer though, if it was more like 11mm thick-ish, it could be my one and only watch (I'm lying that's never going to be possible, but I like to pretend I could have just one)


----------



## BogdanS

DVR said:


> Today I am wearing my Lion SBGA403


These pics will eventually hurt my wallet&#8230; someday.

Will this bracelet fit the Godzilla? Has anyone tried that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfipps6201

SBGH273 with dark blue dial! I didn't really bond with this model. It was amazing, well crafted, really neat watch. The movement and second hand was so smooth, but just didn't bond with it. I have greawt respect for the model and it is worth the price tag, just wasn't there for me.


----------



## rfipps6201

goharryjr said:


> View attachment 15565007
> 
> 
> ZARATSUUUU!!


Dude!!! love this pic! that light reflection is amazing.


----------



## buggravy

SBGH273 for the first day of Fall.


----------



## fkristan




----------



## OCWW




----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## fkristan

SBGA423 JR Nagoya Takashimaya


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Linden_way




----------



## DonJ53

While 7548 tinkering










The 7548 before


----------



## DVR

Godzilla today


----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## fkristan




----------



## BogdanS

Finally home after 4 months in Japan GS Service Department. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokusai.chan

SBGA435 today 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isthar

DS/B MCS said:


> View attachment 16150263


Wow, you got a shot/camera that could keep the pink hue in there ! Real tricky to photo, this one...


----------



## Goyo924




----------



## jpisare




----------



## borchard929

Got this watch…Traded it to a friend…Just bought it back 

SBGX261


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawaiian_Betty

Shadow Soko & a Mai Tai


----------



## trameline




----------



## 54B

SBGK005 today.


----------



## matthew P

Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## BogdanS

Proudly presenting the Night Mode of SLGA001











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

At the concert.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

That first day on the wrist feeling!


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## london_v

The new SBGW267


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## JumpJ37

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fkristan




----------



## imagwai

My first Grand Seiko


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## dosei




----------



## artee

dosei said:


>


Don't think I have seen one of these on a bracelet....looks good!


----------



## jpisare

Threw a BluShark Tropic on the 229.


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fkristan




----------



## gmads




----------



## neonate




----------



## gaizka




----------



## jaychung




----------



## ayeteael

The sbgn005 is one of many watches calling me.


----------



## OSUMBA2003




----------



## poofoot

OSUMBA2003 said:


> View attachment 16169796


White birch looks fantastic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003

poofoot said:


> White birch looks fantastic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It just arrived a few days ago. Got in my first wear and I'm mesmerized.


----------



## buggravy

Rando gas fill up shot that caught some love from a Pacific Coast Highway sunset.


----------



## websturr

9f Quartz Power


----------



## jaychung

GS quartz love!


----------



## websturr




----------



## jpisare

Dassari FKM rubber from strapsco.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Had some fun with a photo edition app and highlighted the dial of the Birch:


----------



## tanalasta

With jeans to work. Simply because I can. Such a. Beautiful case / dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrapsCo

jaychung said:


>


🙌


----------



## BogdanS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11

Been lusting after one of these since I 1st saw them - I am a happy camper!


----------



## fkristan




----------



## jsj11

Looking grey today, will look brown the next time I check it out.


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## neonate




----------



## sticky

The new kid in town.


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## jpisare

Another Dassari FKM strap from Strapsco. This time a 'smooth' one.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## neonate




----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## ndrs63

Today, this guy endured my morning run, swimming in the ocean and golfing.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## OCWW




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGJ203


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edotkim

The 19mm lug width does limit our choices, but the SBGN00X line-up are legit strap monsters. Here's my SBGN005 on Crown & Buckle's excellent Chevron Adjustable strap in their wonderfully enigmatic Hydra colorway. I love that they offer so many of their straps in 19mm width, and that they have the guts to produce unusual colorways like this one. You can't see the colors so well in my shot, but the strap features alternating threads of navy blue, purple and green.


----------



## SISL

SBGH037 - I love that watch. I think the 62GS is the best of the current line up.


----------



## jpisare

Getting into the spooky spirit.


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## covfefewithsugar

I love the subtle pattern of the dial.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

edotkim said:


> The 19mm lug width does limit our choices, but the SBGN00X line-up are legit strap monsters. Here's my SBGN005 on Crown & Buckle's excellent Chevron Adjustable strap in their wonderfully enigmatic Hydra colorway. I love that they offer so many of their straps in 19mm width, and that they have the guts to produce unusual colorways like this one. You can't see the colors so well in my shot, but the strap features alternating threads of navy blue, purple and green.


Pretty sure you can fit lots of 20mm straps, specially NATOS. By the way, nice combo. Love this watch.


----------



## deepsea03

edotkim said:


> The 19mm lug width does limit our choices, but the SBGN00X line-up are legit strap monsters. Here's my SBGN005 on Crown & Buckle's excellent Chevron Adjustable strap in their wonderfully enigmatic Hydra colorway. I love that they offer so many of their straps in 19mm width, and that they have the guts to produce unusual colorways like this one. You can't see the colors so well in my shot, but the strap features alternating threads of navy blue, purple and green.
> View attachment 16192340


I have a 19mm coming in so thanks for the heads up on Crown & Buckle as a source for straps.
Also, that's a kicks combo


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

SBGR019


----------



## SISL

That's vintage!


----------



## whineboy

Love how the indices catch the light.


----------



## bibbibart




----------



## gshock626

1965 Grand Seiko “Second” 5722-9990


----------



## SubmarinerWithoutASub

Wearing my GS SLGH005 while vacationing. Love the watch but it's getting a bit scuffed pretty quickly from daily wear (though I don't really care that much because I'm keeping it until I die probably).


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## dragantt




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## fkristan

Sbgw253 for this week.









Sent from my SM-F926B using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Losoboy




----------



## deepsea03

SBGW275
Dial is sometimes bright as in this photo and muted teal in other lighting.....brilliant work as usual from GS


----------



## gshock626

6145-8000 from 1969


----------



## trameline

Thinking of flipping the Snowflake


----------



## jpisare




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Perfect watch for the farm.
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

SBGW275


----------



## PilotRuss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Grand Seiko, after dark


----------



## uncle6

Waiting for the Dune to begin. Lights were still on so I was not disturbing the movie lol.


----------



## Brey17

uncle6 said:


> View attachment 16213588
> 
> 
> Waiting for the Dune to begin. Lights were still on so I was not disturbing the movie lol.


Imax??


----------



## uncle6

Brey17 said:


> Imax??


I believe it’s Regal Premium Experience 2D. It was great!


----------



## samson66

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## leftnose




----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## gaizka

Nylon strap for the rest of the week


----------



## PointNtime

Grand Seiko dials are 🔥 
Need to see more in the flesh!


----------



## dragantt




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## websturr




----------



## covfefewithsugar

http://imgur.com/c5EJA2I

Showing the included crocodile strap some love again. The leather stays warm and the included clasp is excellent, so I'll probably keep it on for the winter.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## gshock626

SBGH277


----------



## up1911fan

RegularStormy said:


>


What reference is that? Love that dial.


----------



## RegularStormy

up1911fan said:


> What reference is that? Love that dial.


SBGF021, it is an older model


----------



## up1911fan

RegularStormy said:


> SBGF021, it is an older model


Thanks!


----------



## SISL

(I never bother to set the dates...)

The mighty SBGH255...


----------



## SISL

gshock626 said:


> SBGH277


Wow, it looks so much better in your pictures than on the GS site...


----------



## fkristan

Purple iwate on a fine sunny day.









Sent from my SM-F926B using Tapatalk


----------



## covfefewithsugar

jdelage said:


> Wow, it looks so much better in your pictures than on the GS site...


Grand Seiko in a nutshell 
I was at my AD today and some models that didn't impress me in pictures, specifically the sbgj249 and sbge269, really impressed me in the metal.


----------



## JLCF

SBGX295


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

Easy, like Sunday morning SBGW275


----------



## toorbowski

This model needs no introduction. Playing around with the camera on the iPhone 13.


----------



## Devray

Just got this ……. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## charlesgenta

Just got this, and man, it's a beauty! 
Love the size, even the power reserve. It doesn't feel as intrusive with the snowflake dial.


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## MickCollins1916

Enjoying beverages with SBGN005.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TravisMorgan

Grand Seiko SBGW231


----------



## up1911fan

TravisMorgan said:


> Grand Seiko SBGW231
> View attachment 16230038


That watch is all class.


----------



## jpisare

Just arrived today!


----------



## PilotRuss

My daily driver. SBGA229


----------



## ndrs63

Back on my wrist again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neonate




----------



## gshock626

SBGH279


----------



## Zinzan

gshock626 said:


> SBGH279


That’s really excellent.


----------



## uncle6

_







_


----------



## ddaly12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## up1911fan

Recieved my first GS today.


----------



## jpisare

up1911fan said:


> Recieved my first GS today.
> View attachment 16232766


Awesome, congrats!!


----------



## chnzwh

SBGK005 with Delugs strap


----------



## BogdanS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMily Man

.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a 'blues' theme, as UT lost last night to a bad FB team..


----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen

SBGA407 "Skyflake".


----------



## gaizka




----------



## OCWW




----------



## deepsea03

SBGW275


----------



## DonJ53

For the power reserve meter guys...or maybe not.


----------



## Sunami




----------



## jpisare




----------



## Geology Rocks

watches come and go but these will never leave. There is something magical about all of them to me. I have always said that GS always has little secrets for the wearer and no one else. These 3 epitomize that for me.


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1_watches




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## ndrs63

I cannot focus on work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## deepsea03

9S64


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## deepsea03

SBGW275


----------



## ChronoTraveler

White Birch on a blue suede.


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uncle6

My first GS, now on cordovan and recently acquired GS clasp.


----------



## bibbibart

New kid on the block.


----------



## deepsea03

bibbibart said:


> New kid on the block.


Sooooo goooood


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## uncle6

I think the diamond cut baton really reflects light nice


----------



## OCWW




----------



## bibbibart




----------



## longnguyen86




----------



## One-Seventy

Geology Rocks said:


> View attachment 16241025
> 
> View attachment 16241027
> 
> View attachment 16241024
> 
> 
> watches come and go but these will never leave. There is something magical about all of them to me. I have always said that GS always has little secrets for the wearer and no one else. These 3 epitomize that for me.


Great to see the new "Eagle"-ish 9f GMT there. Few shots of that out in the wild!


----------



## drhr




----------



## PilotRuss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchou8




----------



## fkristan

The mesmerizing Sbgw273









Sent from my SM-F926B using Tapatalk


----------



## covfefewithsugar

fkristan said:


> The mesmerizing Sbgw273


Wow, the strap and second hand combo is delightful. This is my favorite picture of any SBGW27x.


----------



## sticky




----------



## highvista

SBGN003


----------



## mathu




----------



## trameline




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Fine, sweeping second hand of a GS Spring Drive


----------



## fkristan

Kirazuri today









Sent from my SM-F926B using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## drhr




----------



## 2edyson

Happy Thanksgiving WUS










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Happy thanksgiving! Had to compensate the lack of snow here











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## tro_jan

Grab and go (because of the impressive PR)


----------



## deepsea03

SBGW275


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Loevhagen

Evening mood with the "Skyflake".


----------



## covfefewithsugar




----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

*Pink Moon . *_( _...with apologies to Nick Drake_)~🎵.🎶_


----------



## trameline




----------



## Loevhagen

Super Saturday: Bought the SBGH273 new at the AD.


----------



## Tyler Armstrong

Just picked this up today when I realized there are no Rolex Explorers and Cartier makes leather straps for young children only.


----------



## uncle6




----------



## cnj8w

SBGR 315

At a B&B with my family: trying to get a little work done (writing an assignment for my students) so it's not crazy on Sunday!

Hope you are all well!


----------



## cnj8w

uncle6 said:


> My first GS, now on cordovan and recently acquired GS clasp.
> 
> View attachment 16246588
> 
> 
> View attachment 16246590


 How do you like the GS Deployant? Are you able to get a good fit (placement of the clasp)?

It looks great!


----------



## cnj8w

ddaly12 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my favorite GS of all time.


----------



## jpisare




----------



## uncle6

cnj8w said:


> How do you like the GS Deployant? Are you able to get a good fit (placement of the clasp)?
> 
> It looks great!


I am enjoying the clasp, although it is a little thick. It doesn't catch the shirt cuff or pants pocket, and I kind of like the chunkiness. This is a clasp for strap with 16mm at the tail, for 18mm strap end, GS has another clasp for that and is brushed finish which seems to be a little flatter.


----------



## covfefewithsugar

cnj8w said:


> How do you like the GS Deployant? Are you able to get a good fit (placement of the clasp)?
> 
> It looks great!


I am not the guy you asked but my Grand Seiko came with a deployant clasp. The deployant did not sit especially comfortably on my small wrist because the clasp was poking outside my wrist instead of completely under it if that makes sense. I was switching between two strap holes, one too tight and one too loose. Then I switched the tail of the strap from 6:00 to 12:00 and it is a whole different fit. The clasp is under my wrist instead of outside it and one hole is a perfect fit. I don't plan on going back to the bracelet until spring.


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## gaizka




----------



## cnj8w

uncle6 said:


> I am enjoying the clasp, although it is a little thick. It doesn't catch the shirt cuff or pants pocket, and I kind of like the chunkiness. This is a clasp for strap with 16mm at the tail, for 18mm strap end, GS has another clasp for that and is brushed finish which seems to be a little flatter.


Thank you, Uncle6! Actually, I'm struck by your mentioning "chunkiness." A lot of people on WUS seem to be very drawn to think watches: but one of the things I like about many GS is their chunkiness. I'd probably feel the same way about their clasps!


----------



## uncle6

Agreed. GS seems thick, but only on paper. Most of them wears a lot more compact when on wrist. For a long time I have been avoiding the 44mm sports piece, but the SBGE201 I picked up recently feels so secure on my 6.1 inch wrist.


----------



## mattnt




----------



## PilotRuss

Dinged the top of the bezel giving my 2 year old a bath. First big memory scratch.


----------



## Loevhagen

Bought a new SBGN005 today. It's a stunner!


----------



## Papillon4

My SBGA089 Snow Flake


----------



## deepsea03

SBGW275


----------



## trameline

Snowflake


----------



## Rored

Superman on the wrist today!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattnt

Swapped out for leather today…..


----------



## Linden_way

Thong Sia Limited Edition Snow on the Blue Lake
SBGH287


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## jpisare

MickCollins1916 said:


>


So gorgeous.


----------



## cnj8w

uncle6 said:


> Agreed. GS seems thick, but only on paper. Most of them wears a lot more compact when on wrist. For a long time I have been avoiding the 44mm sports piece, but the SBGE201 I picked up recently feels so secure on my 6.1 inch wrist.


That's a good-looking watch: look forward to seeing some pix!


----------



## MickCollins1916

jpisare said:


> So gorgeous.


Thanks, buddy…I’m diver-heavy overall, but this one really does it for me.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

SBGM247


----------



## Loevhagen

The one on the left the whole day, and switched to the one on the right this evening.


----------



## Incompass




----------



## covfefewithsugar

Incompass said:


>


I love the black lion's mane dial. I went to my GS AD last month hoping to see this one in particular but they only had the other 3 seasons GMT. Hopefully I'll get to see this one in the medal soon.


----------



## Fumy




----------



## neonate




----------



## deepsea03

SBGM247


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Bengendary

SBGA071









SBGC221


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## covfefewithsugar

Yoloki said:


> View attachment 16275491


Love that strap for the Soko, where'd you get it?


----------



## uncle6

Testing out how Spring Drive are affected by the vortex


----------



## uncle6

Loevhagen said:


> The one on the left the whole day, and switched to the one on the right this evening.
> 
> View attachment 16273227


Cover all the categories of movements from GS, nice!


----------



## Yoloki

covfefewithsugar said:


> Love that strap for the Soko, where'd you get it?


Her name is Nguyen Thi Thuy she sells on FaceBook. You can also find her at "Love 100% Leather Handmade" on FaceBook. She is very good with custom orders, she communicates well and her English is good.


----------



## deepsea03

SBGW275


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Incompass

My new 255…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

5 things to notice in 1 photo relating to the SBGM247, there is a lot going on so lets walk from inner dial to outer rehaut

1) the dial has a fine sunburst in the dial....subtle effect that is meant to be appreciated by the wearer but not someone across the room

2) notice the difference in shade, tone and color of the green from left to right - the dial is always presenting different vibes even while perfectly still

3) the cuts along the surface of the hour makers indicate a sports model and throw/reflect light more than anyone would imagine

4) the silver lower GMT scale (the upper half is green) comes alive with the tiny specs that reflect light and shimmer in the right light

5) the reflection oof the movement nomenclature on the high polish (zaratsu??) of the outer part of the rehaut.


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Peteo

Getting some physical therapy while rocking an SBGJ251. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen

🤣


----------



## covfefewithsugar




----------



## fkristan

Birch for the day









Sent from my SM-F926B using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Isn’t this the most beautiful watch ever?

(Ps: nay sayers will be ignored)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

ndrs63 said:


> Isn’t this the most beautiful watch ever?
> 
> (Ps: nay sayers will be ignored)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, bub, it’s not. This one is (just kidding):











Having a great time….


----------



## talljosh

Vintage 44 today


----------



## gaizka




----------



## deepsea03

SBGM247


----------



## Loevhagen

SBGH273.


----------



## Frabky




----------



## matthew P

Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## Loevhagen

SBGH273 outside and inside.


----------



## uncle6

cnj8w said:


> That's a good-looking watch: look forward to seeing some pix!


Hey thanks, here are the pix, on my 6.05" wrist, it should show how comfortable it is sitting on smaller wrist









🗾🎌 What Grand Seiko Are You Wearing? 🎌🗾







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## aero1977

…


----------



## deepsea03

Datenight GS


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goyo924

Taken yesterday but still on the wrist.


----------



## OCWW




----------



## Sassi

Wearing my everyday GADA beater SBGA229.


----------



## deepsea03

SBGM247 on B&R canvas


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## SISL

SBGW269 European special edition hand wound, just arrived from France, thank you Chronopassion.


----------



## fiskadoro

SBGP007


----------



## RegularStormy

SBGF021 trying out a new lounge


----------



## Bengendary

SBGA071


----------



## deepsea03

SBGM247


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## trameline

Snowflake on Custom made Lizard


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## neonate




----------



## Dcnova

Still in love with this dial. Varies with lighting


----------



## Skitalets

Just landed. Everyone said the dial is mesmerizing, I thought it was beautiful but mesmerizing is a bit much. Now I’m sitting here mesmerized. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buggravy




----------



## Goyo924




----------



## trameline




----------



## mario1971




----------



## Thunder1

Fitting the overcast skies in my neck of the woods today, a 'Hint' of Winter...


----------



## uncle6

Always wanted a jumping hour HAQ to deal with DST. Last watch to get this year


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235 Boutique Exclusive in on loan from a friend who may or may not get it back


----------



## uncle6




----------



## buggravy




----------



## jaychung




----------



## SISL

Put my SBGW269 on the BoR bracelet...


----------



## ndrs63

Still Sunday here











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guber

Here is mine. SBGA413, daily driver.


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## neonate




----------



## gaizka




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Goyo924




----------



## matthew P

Quick and dirty iPhone shot….. shifted it back into leather 


Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## deepsea03

Believe.....in the SBGJ235


----------



## neonate




----------



## mario1971




----------



## fkristan

Peacock for now....









Sent from my SM-F926B using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare




----------



## ChronoTraveler

Cloudy day, soft lightning for the Birch:


----------



## CFK-OB

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bibbibart




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## gaizka




----------



## BigglesPapi

Snowflake for the holiday.


----------



## thewatchidiot

Arrived 2 days ago.


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## RedDog1976




----------



## RedDog1976

thewatchidiot said:


> Arrived 2 days ago.


That is a stunner. Nicely done.


----------



## mario1971




----------



## Loevhagen

The SBGH273 on a strap today. The lovely 62GS case and it's flanks pops when used on a strap.


----------



## Loevhagen

..and on the wrist.


----------



## bibbibart

Another blue beast.


----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## atlcal

My latest bargain from Japan & Christmas present to myself, SBGT014. I never thought I would find one in decent shape at a reasonable price, but I got lucky.￼


----------



## Incompass

The SBGT014 looks awesome…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kezown

SBGA029


----------



## navjing0614

Sbge 249.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## nikp777

And a bit of smart casual sbgm221









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen

Wearing this in the digital domain only.


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## dnslater

Trying the SBGE257 on a strap.


----------



## jpisare

dnslater said:


> Trying the SBGE257 on a strap.


Ooh, that looks so good!


----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## deepsea03

the near pristine Grand Seiko and beat to hell Speedy yet both are perfect to me....perfection is subjective and relative. 
In watches and people. 
Be excellent to each other.


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## neonate




----------



## GSNewbie

Also with me still on the wrist.
I would like to take this opportunity to wish all users here and all people, a great year to come.
May all wishes and dreams come true, health and happiness remain true to all.


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## Loevhagen

GS the last day of the year - and will probably stay on the wrist large proportions of 2022. Happy New Year. 

The 62GS case is such a winner.


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## mario1971




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## Goyo924




----------



## mattnt




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## guber




----------



## Shogun007

New GS for 2022, it happened so fast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare




----------



## ddaly12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy




----------



## roberev




----------



## Bengendary

My bae needed some sun


----------



## BogdanS

PAMily Man said:


> View attachment 16329567


Cool NATO! Mind sharing the source?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMily Man

BogdanS said:


> Cool NATO! Mind sharing the source?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have PM


----------



## yadel




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neonate




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## mrwatches




----------



## jpisare

Way outside my norm, today is a newly-arrived GS 4520-8000.


----------



## Loevhagen

SBGA407 today.


----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## time+tide

I have an incoming, delivery is supposed to be tmr but the dhl tracking says today, this wait is killing me…..


----------



## DVR

A GS diver for me today, one of 200.


----------



## Rored

SBGH281 on an alligator strap!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## leo1790

Trying to take decent photos, not really achieving though.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tuberube




----------



## deepsea03

GS and LaGrange's Bravest


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TravisMorgan

When i go out to dinner on Saturday, it's gonna be this one


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## smithj

Ordered the SBGH295 from my AD the day it was announced, and it just showed up.


----------



## journeyforce

SBGR287 on a watch gecko mesh band


----------



## jpisare

smithj said:


> Ordered the SBGH295 from my AD the day it was announced, and it just showed up.
> View attachment 16365293
> 
> View attachment 16365294
> 
> View attachment 16365295


 Wow. Congrats, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## loganhunter2009

Enjoying my SGLA007









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

The Founder Edition lol









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Having a great time….


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Goyo924




----------



## time+tide

On a nato while waiting for the bracelet to arrive


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## loganhunter2009

Nice today









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## SISL

Those quartz GMTs are lean & clean. And they have properly lured indices.


----------



## gaizka




----------



## time+tide

Its a snowed in day, so we toboggan or surf, have it your way


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## gshock626

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## mrwatches

deepsea03 said:


>


I need to stop looking at this or my compulsive buying spree will be triggered.

Beautiful watch


----------



## deepsea03

mrwatches said:


> I need to stop looking at this or my compulsive buying spree will be triggered.
> 
> Beautiful watch


resistance is futile


----------



## oaktown369




----------



## Thunder1

All day for moi..


----------



## gshock626

1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


----------



## loganhunter2009

My everyday watch









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SBGH277


----------



## deepsea03

Date night and same watch this morning


----------



## ic3burn

Gift from wife









Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## loganhunter2009

ic3burn said:


> Gift from wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


I wished my wife gifted one to me.


----------



## 2edyson

Feeling a little blue today 











Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## prov3




----------



## mrwatches

gshock626 said:


> SBGH277


what camera is it? That looks sharp


----------



## gshock626

mrwatches said:


> what camera is it? That looks sharp


Thanks! iPhone 12 Pro with a little post-processing with Snapseed app.


----------



## loganhunter2009

Nice sunny day









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer

Just in from Japan today (the watch, not me).

It's hard loving Grand Seiko when you hate date windows. Occasionally they forget to add them.










Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher

2edyson said:


> Feeling a little blue today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


Can’t stop scrolling up to drool over this beauty. That strap matches the watch so well. Wear it in good health.

Cheers

W


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

zengineer said:


> Just in from Japan today (the watch, not me).
> 
> It's hard loving Grand Seiko when you hate date windows. Occasionally they forget to add them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Enjoy that! Wear in good health. You have chosen an impeccable watch. I love my 339....

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

Again on the wirst today, loving every bit of it.









Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SBGH279


----------



## Papillon4

My Lake Suwa


----------



## samson66

Trying the 253 out on a Bartons strap today. I kinda like it!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## nurpur

On again/ off again love affair with my SBGR017


----------



## nurpur

gshock626 said:


> SBGH279


Yes its a GS and yes its beautiful - but also rather nice


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a hint of Winter..


----------



## ronenash

Thunder1 said:


> Ending my work week w/ a hint of Winter..
> View attachment 16396847


I can relate to that


----------



## navjing0614

Going 2 years and counting. Love the dial of the blizzard.

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

[email protected] said:


> I can relate to that
> 
> View attachment 16398068


Yep, and your's is the better pic!!..


----------



## up1911fan

navjing0614 said:


> Going 2 years and counting. Love the dial of the blizzard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Love that dial! My SBGJ201 Mt. Iwate should be here Sunday.


----------



## navjing0614

up1911fan said:


> Love that dial! My SBGJ201 Mt. Iwate should be here Sunday.


Congratulations. That should be the 44gs brother of mine. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## samson66

gshock626 said:


> SBGH279


LOVE that dial color!

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath




----------



## gshock626

SBGW231


----------



## samson66

SBGE253










Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## bibbibart




----------



## up1911fan

bibbibart said:


>


I love that dial!


----------



## mattnt




----------



## mattnt




----------



## Fumy




----------



## nikp777

Ah that ivory colour is mesmerising









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## neonate




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## jpisare




----------



## up1911fan

Just got this today.


----------



## prov3

Have a great day!


----------



## time+tide

gshock626 said:


> SBGH277


What kind of strap do you have?


----------



## time+tide

Finally received the bracelet for my new to me GS, it looks perfect!








my photo doesnt do it justice of course, but before i made up my mind to get this, i photoshopped to see how it would look, and boy does it look like this in person, photoshopped pic:


----------



## loganhunter2009

Happy Lunar New Year









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

time+tide said:


> What kind of strap do you have?


It’s a Clemence Etoupe leather from www.lettersleather.com based in Malaysia. His IG handle is @lettersleather


----------



## time+tide

gshock626 said:


> It’s a Clemence Etoupe leather from www.lettersleather.com based in Malaysia. His IG handle is @lettersleather


Thanks some interesting straps and reasonably priced!


----------



## Loevhagen

His and hers. My wife got her SBGA413 today.


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## trameline




----------



## loganhunter2009

Happy Lunar New Year!









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## sensejae

AzHadEnuf said:


>


the strap looks awesome!


----------



## jpisare

My first red strap. I kinda like it!


----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235 at sunset


----------



## sticky

I know what you’re all thinking “he’s got his Spring so happen he’ll pipe down about it a bit now” It looks a bit anemic in the photo but I suspect that it needs good Sunshine to look its best.


----------



## Sassi

SBGA229


----------



## DenverJayhawk

My only GS. Skyflake!


----------



## time+tide

I am somewhat at awe with how comfortable the bracelet is. I was little worried before purchasing this because I had read in other posters in other posts that they thought GS bracelets were an after-thought. Clearly they haven’t owned one because seeing and feeling it on the wrist, i can tell as much thought has gone into it as the rest of the watch.
Absolutely no sharpness to any edge, polishing done in the right places, i even got a perfect fit, that more to do with pure chance, but the most comfortable bracelet ever. Omega bracelet=afterthought, the one that came with my 1861, horrendous, chunky, sharp edges, embarrassing


----------



## sticky

Took the unusual step of photographing my watch again because the weak sun and a bit of image magic makes it look pinkerer than the last shot I posted.


----------



## watchnc

sticky said:


> Took the unusual step of photographing my watch again because the weak sun and a bit of image magic makes it look pinkerer than the last shot I posted.
> View attachment 16413639


Beautiful dial


----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samson66

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## Logan of the Rockies

SBGA201...the watch that ruined me for Rolex!


----------



## trameline




----------



## navjing0614

This today.























Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnc

Incompass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a stunning chrono 👍


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## watchnc

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 16406183


Super nice.


----------



## SinCity

SBGA371 the last few days. I love how the dial can go from almost bronze, to a light pale pink, to a vivid bright pink depending on the light.


----------



## ic3burn

Coffee and Grand Explorer









Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## samson66

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Love how the indices flash or look dark, depending on the light. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikander




----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## whineboy

That is such a gorgeous watch, Tikander!


----------



## watchnc

SinCity said:


> SBGA371 the last few days. I love how the dial can go from almost bronze, to a light pale pink, to a vivid bright pink depending on the light.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16422166


Super cool- didn't know this model existed.


----------



## oprhodium39




----------



## ic3burn

Happy Friday guys










Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## Nekhyludov

End of my first week with the GS SBGE271 (thanks @Incompass ), and I have to admit - I'm smitten. It's mesmerizing to look at.
And really difficult to get a decent photo of.


----------



## watchnc

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 16428258


Love the blue on brown


----------



## lamborghini




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## navjing0614

Planning for a blue high beat brother for this one. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborghini




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## prov3




----------



## jpisare




----------



## watchnc

deepsea03 said:


> SBGJ235 at sunset


beautiful


----------



## deepsea03

watchnc said:


> beautiful


Thank you, have a great week


----------



## trameline

Snowflake back on Bracelet


----------



## Incompass

Back in the fold my 201 and loving it. Great watch for the office…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilsirl

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## oaktown369

SBGX341


----------



## trameline




----------



## gaizka




----------



## cuthbert

Which one today?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Papillon4

Something to brighten up this grey and rainy Florida morn …


----------



## ic3burn

Nothing better to do .. let's take a wristshot









Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winzzz

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 16448064
> 
> 
> Which one today?


One of my favorite blue.i remember that watch was the watch that caught my attention for gs as a brand years ago when i went to my local ad.nice watch


----------



## jpisare

SBGA229 on a mocha brown BluShark nato.


----------



## loganhunter2009

relaxing weekend









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Running this one on its stock bracelet for a temporary change/ dress up….. needed to wax treat the canvas for its last reps before the rubber takes over for the summer heat ….. I’m slowly warming to the pinstripes 










….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## trameline




----------



## Papillon4

My husband and I at the beach


----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235 and my dad's old Bulova in the background


----------



## MattFra22

The OG - gift for my 40th from the Mrs.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## MattFra22

MattFra22 said:


> The OG - gift for my 40th from the Mrs.
> View attachment 16453329


----------



## Bengendary

Just got my babies today. SBGJ239 & SLGA007. Love em.


----------



## munichblue

It’s still winter...


----------



## chipotlefire




----------



## Sassi




----------



## watchnc

Papillon4 said:


> My husband and I at the beach
> View attachment 16452165


Super cool!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Bruce Wayne




----------



## ddaly12

In the car shot…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bengendary




----------



## websturr




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## Devray




----------



## deepsea03

Bruce Wayne said:


> View attachment 16461244


Yes!!


----------



## munichblue

When the world is just falling apart you have to enjoy every day as if it were your last. We had a wonderful dinner with friends tonight.


----------



## Sassi

SBGA229 has really become my ”beater”. Finally, the first scratch on the bezel. Also, the lume pip seems to have gotten some damage. Must have happened during my ice climbing efforts this week.


----------



## watchnc

Sassi said:


> SBGA229 has really become my ”beater”. Finally, the first scratch on the bezel. Also, the lume pip seems to have gotten some damage. Must have happened during my ice climbing efforts this week.
> View attachment 16466155


First scratch is always the hardest


----------



## Sassi

watchnc said:


> First scratch is always the hardest


Oh, it is not the first. Just first on the bezel insert, finally. The bracelet and case are full of scratches and dings etc. I was affraid that the insert is ceramic after all but luckily not. Much better, now I do not need to worry about it shattering and can build up patina like on the other parts too. I can't wait to see how it looks after a year. 188 days in now.


----------



## neonate




----------



## matthew P

Canvas wax treated again …. Looks and feels better on a black strap IMO….. lighter and a little less imposing. 










I’m loving the look of the new diver but this one will split daily wear time for quite a while I imagine 


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## OCWW




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## samson66

On the beach in west Florida










Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

SBGJ235 with this wonderful dial.


----------



## Bruce Wayne




----------



## Matcoman

Came in today, fabulous watch little dusty sorry


----------



## gelatomancer




----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fumy




----------



## trameline

Snowflake on Blue Alligator


----------



## leo1790

Really need to stop wearing my gshock all the time.


----------



## munichblue




----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## Bengendary




----------



## ndrs63

Didn’t set the date











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Euron Greyjoy

Yesterday I received my Rikka:


----------



## ic3burn

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

Something new, something blue is coming…. see you next Friday. 🙂


----------



## Incompass

Love the 007 and the bracelet is just amazing…makes the watch feel rich!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr

Grand Seiko Elegance Collection Limited Edition SBGK005


----------



## jpisare

Just put this purple Delugs strap on the 229.


----------



## watchnc

leo1790 said:


> Really need to stop wearing my gshock all the time.


Wow! haven't seen this one before. Super nice!


----------



## Bengendary




----------



## ndrs63

Date calculator: 30 -28 = 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

Wears great on leather strap









Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Papillon4

My SBGA089 white gold Snowflake


----------



## Bengendary

Strap Day


----------



## ic3burn

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

SBGJ237


----------



## munichblue

SBGA469


----------



## bassplayrr

I was just gifted this by my wife as an early 40th birthday present (I’m still in my thirties for three more months and I’m going to enjoy it, dammit!  ). I can’t believe this is only the 2nd GS in the collection. The craftsmanship matches watches 5x it’s value and the beauty of the dial is second to none… save, maybe, for other GS’s. Certainly the most beautiful dial own.


----------



## ic3burn

bassplayrr said:


> I was just gifted this by my wife as an early 40th birthday present (I’m still in my thirties for three more months and I’m going to enjoy it, dammit!  ). I can’t believe this is only the 2nd GS in the collection. The craftsmanship matches watches 5x it’s value and the beauty of the dial is second to none… save, maybe, for other GS’s. Certainly the most beautiful dial own.
> View attachment 16478166
> 
> View attachment 16478165


Snow and Lake side by side..stunning !!

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr

Thank you, I’m very proud to own both! One detail that I didn’t know until now: unlike the Snowflake on which the texture of the dial is on the dial’s surface, the texture on the Lake Suwa is not. It’s behind a perfectly flat, highly polished surface on the face. I’m not sure if there’s a perfectly polished layer of enamel over the texture or if the texture is etched into the backside of a clear wafer. Would love to know if anyone has any insight. Regardless, the visual effect is stunning!


----------



## ndrs63

bassplayrr said:


> Thank you, I’m very proud to own both! One detail that I didn’t know until now: unlike the Snowflake on which the texture of the dial is on the dial’s surface, the texture on the Lake Suwa is not. It’s behind a perfectly flat, highly polished surface on the face. I’m not sure if there’s a perfectly polished layer of enamel over the texture or if the texture is etched into the backside of a clear wafer. Would love to know if anyone has any insight. Regardless, the visual effect is stunning!


Same for sbga413


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Incompass

Relaxing Sunday…need it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## BogdanS

Incompass said:


> Relaxing Sunday…need it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! A white GS Diver? Never knew that exists. What’s the ref #?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heineken4u

BogdanS said:


> Wow! A white GS Diver? Never knew that exists. What’s the ref #?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SBGX115 (Quartz) 

Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

This is the most complexly finished case I’ve had to date. I’m still getting used to the lightness of the titanium.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## fatalelement

Got married on Saturday and managed to talk my wife into throwing yet another watch into my drawer, this time my first Grand Seiko. SBGA429.


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX291


----------



## loganhunter2009

bassplayrr said:


> I was just gifted this by my wife as an early 40th birthday present (I’m still in my thirties for three more months and I’m going to enjoy it, dammit!  ). I can’t believe this is only the 2nd GS in the collection. The craftsmanship matches watches 5x it’s value and the beauty of the dial is second to none… save, maybe, for other GS’s. Certainly the most beautiful dial own.
> View attachment 16478166
> 
> View attachment 16478165


Happy Birthday! I wished my wife would gift me a new GS watch!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## munichblue




----------



## gaizka




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## covfefewithsugar

You'll have to accept the crummy beach photo. The Soko doesn't see salt water but almost anything else is a go


----------



## poitch

Today was an eagle kind of day.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## John Price

deepsea03 said:


>


Very cool tie clip. Watch aint bad either!


----------



## ndrs63

Spring in the snow











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

John Price said:


> Very cool tie clip. Watch aint bad either!


Thank you


----------



## CPRwatch

A birthday gift from my lovely wife,


----------



## trameline




----------



## Sugarloaf

CPRwatch said:


> A birthday gift from my lovely wife,
> View attachment 16488681
> 
> View attachment 16488682
> 
> View attachment 16488680


You are a lucky man ! 
Nice birthday gift from your wife


----------



## Cward85

My SLGA001 - love the dimensionality of this diver and the blue is just stunning.


----------



## Incompass

Desk Diving this AM!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr




----------



## munichblue




----------



## Cleef

Spring Drive GMT


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## SuperDadHK




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

SuperDadHK said:


> View attachment 16494686


Awesome! Now that’s true Grand Seiko commitment 😎👍🏽…you are the chosen one 😂


----------



## trameline




----------



## Bengendary

6246-9001 Just back from service. Corrosion on the minute and second hands but parts have been discontinued by Seiko so they couldn’t replace it.

it says waterproof on the back but the crown at 4 o clock isn’t a screw down type. Anyone have any idea what the water resistance rating of this vintage GS is?


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## tro_jan

GS stands for Good Sunday


----------



## buggravy




----------



## Cleef

257


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235 on the left


----------



## watchnc

CPRwatch said:


> View attachment 16496795
> 
> View attachment 16496794
> 
> View attachment 16496793


Cool pic


----------



## CPRwatch

watchnc said:


> Cool pic


Thanks


----------



## Papillon4




----------



## trinita




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## Bengendary




----------



## nurpur

Oldie but still younger than me!


----------



## watchnc

Great shot!


----------



## nurpur




----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Still in the honeymoon phase with my SBGH273. Still mesmerised by the stand-out finishing on this 62GS case.


----------



## lamborghini




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## trameline




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## ChronoTraveler

The Birch:


----------



## buggravy

New arrival! Man, this thing is hard to photograph, but it sure is easy to look at. I don't see a hint of white anywhere in this dial. Nothing but silver, and easily the most legible dial I've ever encountered. Currently running at +4 seconds since being set 48 hours ago. Very excited and pleased with this one.


----------



## keerola

Finally managed to get me one of these!









To me this is ”The” GS. Hi-beat, 44GS, amazing watch! (SBGH277)


----------



## entropy1049

SBGE248


----------



## mokmu

SBGH273 all day, every day!


----------



## watchnc

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Still in the honeymoon phase with my SBGH273. Still mesmerised by the stand-out finishing on this 62GS case.
> View attachment 16503302


SO Nice!


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## dragantt




----------



## baodai6062

Go go Godzilla!


----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235


----------



## Incompass

201 and Starbucks this am.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

SBGP007 today


----------



## trameline

SBGJ237


----------



## matthew P

Back on rubber for the summer heat 











….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## trameline




----------



## matthew P

Lunch time photo











….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235


----------



## Devray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## buggravy

This thing is ridiculously hard to photograph.


----------



## Billy Dong




----------



## buggravy

Billy Dong said:


> View attachment 16520243


I really, really like that piece. Wish I hadn't snoozed on the release.


----------



## trameline




----------



## jpisare




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## loganhunter2009

SLGA007 in Spring









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

SBGJ237


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235 on D22 canvas


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## trameline




----------



## SuperDadHK

Anyone match watch with pajamas?


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## Nekhyludov

Kanro Friday


----------



## guber

I am in Greece....with my daily wear


----------



## ic3burn

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatbackribs




----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Still loving this Hi-Beat SBGH273.


----------



## gaizka

With requisite scratches, dings and wabi sabi


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## websturr




----------



## trameline




----------



## KOB.

trameline said:


> View attachment 16542654


Just curious, is there any reason the silver on the bezel doesn’t bisect the 18 and 6? Just looks a little odd to me.


----------



## neonate




----------



## typ73

SBGA085









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue




----------



## trameline

KOB. said:


> Just curious, is there any reason the silver on the bezel doesn’t bisect the 18 and 6? Just looks a little odd to me.


NIGHT AND DAY to set 6.30 am,18.00 pm not difficult I thought


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## guber

Which should I focus on....Parthenon or SLGA007


----------



## matthew P

KOB. said:


> Just curious, is there any reason the silver on the bezel doesn’t bisect the 18 and 6? Just looks a little odd to me.


I think I read that the designers didn’t want to have to split the 6 and 18 to two halves with the primary color/ back ground color also having to split. The day/ night split on the rehaut is also repeating the slightly off axis positioning.
It’s where a two color GMT with a third color numerals pays dividends. The GS style of two color gmt rings makes the meet point tricky 


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## mattnt




----------



## indygreg

SBGR321









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## PANICiii




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## hokusai.chan

SBGA435 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue




----------



## John Price

hokusai.chan said:


> SBGA435
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. I've seen several photos of this model but your photo here is the first that shows a rainbow light play on the dial pattern. Very cool.


----------



## staplebox

SLGA007


----------



## seaholt

Sbgh005


----------



## gshock626

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## hokusai.chan

John Price said:


> Interesting. I've seen several photos of this model but your photo here is the first that shows a rainbow light play on the dial pattern. Very cool.


Thank you. I was not aware of it when I took it by my iPhone, the dial looks so different with various lighting conditions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

gshock626 said:


> 1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


Beautiful, I love the case. What’s the size of yours? 38mm? I wish GS would bring this 44GS with the C-shape case in a special edition again. 40mm with 20mm lug width. A real strap monster….


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## xchen418




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a GS SBGA387..


----------



## whineboy

Springtime!











Having a great time….


----------



## journeyforce

Today it is the Grand Seiko Quartz's ancestor, the early 1970's Seiko quartz V.F.A. This watch cost about the same amount as a compact car in Japan back in the day and was one of the most expensive watches in the line up. In 1974 you could get a Grand Seiko automatic and still have a good amount in change for the money this watch cost back in the day. The VFA models were some of the most accurate quartz watches made at the time.

Not as many of these still around anymore that are working especially the Roman Numeral version.

This one was repaired and serviced by the seller (who I have known for years and who is a watchmaker) before it arrived to me.

All in all, it looks good for being from 1974. There is a black spot on the dial and some wear on the edges of the dial (to access the movement the crystal needs to come off) but I can live with that.

























Oh, I also wore my SBGX103 today (Old pic)


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## SISL

Just received this one. Wearing it for the pic, but I need to size the bracelet before I can "really" wear it. Super happy with it so far. The 62GS case is gorgeous and the green dial is more vivid than many GS dials I've experienced. (Haven't set the time or date yet...)


----------



## DonJ53

Just hand wound ready


----------



## Devray

xchen418 said:


> View attachment 16551731
> 
> View attachment 16551730
> 
> View attachment 16551732
> 
> View attachment 16551735
> 
> View attachment 16551733


These are very nice straps, may I know where you got them ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## munichblue

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16552526
> View attachment 16552528
> View attachment 16552529
> View attachment 16552531
> View attachment 16552530


Although the color of the straps is rather unusual, it suits this watch so well. I have rarely seen such a superior combination, it is really rare to observe. The overall package comes across as so "vintagey", just great. Congratulations on this great watch! You have shown extraordinary taste there.


----------



## xchen418

Devray said:


> These are very nice straps, may I know where you got them ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got them from Delugs


----------



## gshock626

1965 Grand Seiko “Second” 5722-9990


----------



## gshock626

munichblue said:


> Beautiful, I love the case. What’s the size of yours? 38mm? I wish GS would bring this 44GS with the C-shape case in a special edition again. 40mm with 20mm lug width. A real strap monster….


Thanks! It’s 37mm.


----------



## silentmask

Spring time!


----------



## munichblue

silentmask said:


> Spring time!
> View attachment 16554782


A match made in heaven. 👏🏼


----------



## matthew P

munichblue said:


> View attachment 16549672


a lot of us smaller writers wish thew spring diver was small... for you however it looks perfectly sized.
how you liking it on wrist, especially the titanium, used to it yet?


----------



## munichblue

matthew P said:


> a lot of us smaller writers wish thew spring diver was small... for you however it looks perfectly sized.
> how you liking it on wrist, especially the titanium, used to it yet?


To be honest, I had also tried on two with stainless steel, including the SBGH289 with the beautiful blue dial, but titanium was the game changer. In stainless steel I would not have taken it, because I wanted to wear it on the bracelet and that would have been too heavy for me from the total weight.

With titanium the total package is exactly right between size and weight with 137g. I’m already loving it and tried it overnight as well. No problems at all! ☺


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

munichblue said:


> Although the color of the straps is rather unusual, it suits this watch so well. I have rarely seen such a superior combination, it is really rare to observe. The overall package comes across as so "vintagey", just great. Congratulations on this great watch! You have shown extraordinary taste there.


Thank you kindly, much appreciated 😊🙏🏽, Cheers!


----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235


----------



## trameline




----------



## ChronoTraveler

Managed to capture some details of the Birch dial:


----------



## BryanUsrey1

New!! Just got this today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## jimmbob

Busy "working" with the Snowflake today...


----------



## lamborghini

munichblue said:


> SBGA469
> 
> View attachment 16476819


I am crazy about that dark blue rock pattern sik!


----------



## lamborghini

fatalelement said:


> Got married on Saturday and managed to talk my wife into throwing yet another watch into my drawer, this time my first Grand Seiko. SBGA429.
> 
> View attachment 16483196


Oh man that green seconds hand in the grey dial is awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## lamborghini

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Still in the honeymoon phase with my SBGH273. Still mesmerised by the stand-out finishing on this 62GS case.
> View attachment 16503302


Honeymoon phase never ends with this piece! My favorite GS for sure!


----------



## lamborghini




----------



## munichblue

lamborghini said:


>


And even your Miss is wearing a Skyflake. Wonderful. 👍🏼


----------



## fatalelement

On honeymoon in the Maldives - been diving plenty with my Doxa and Seiko Dawn Grey LE Turtle, but the GS is for the shore only  

SBGA429
















Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## xchen418

lamborghini said:


>


Beautiful watch.


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Nekhyludov

SBGE271


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## xchen418

Nekhyludov said:


> SBGE271
> 
> View attachment 16563791


Nice watch..... Does the dial change color under different lighting, like the Spring version?


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## ChronoTraveler

CPRwatch said:


> View attachment 16564657
> 
> View attachment 16564656


Wow, I didn't know this one. Might be one of my favorite GSs now.


----------



## CPRwatch

ChronoTraveler said:


> Wow, I didn't know this one. Might be one of my favorite GSs now.


Bought it last month for my birthday , its a SBGW267 European exclusive .


----------



## Skott

SBGA229


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Mr_Pacman




----------



## neonate




----------



## gshock626

SBGH277


----------



## websturr




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## dragantt




----------



## Cward85

For sale BTW over on the FB GSOC b/s/t group for a really good deal... Still don't have enough posts here 😂


----------



## gshock626

SBGH279


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Going for some vintage GS today, this time with a 1968 61GS.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## ddaly12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

Happy Easter!


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## gaizka

Brutally hot today. Thankfully the ocean is minutes away.


----------



## Wolfy1909

SBGR 309


----------



## xchen418




----------



## munichblue




----------



## samson66

253









Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nekhyludov

xchen418 said:


> Nice watch..... Does the dial change color under different lighting, like the Spring version?


The color change is more subtle because of the darkness of the dial. It's more like it catches highlights in the right light.


----------



## munichblue




----------



## buggravy




----------



## urban_alchemist

July 1969 GS6145-8010 today...


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## up1911fan

SBGJ201 and a Paw Patrol.


----------



## drhr




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## staplebox

slga007


----------



## trameline

SBGJ237J1


----------



## PANICiii




----------



## Mr_Pacman

@PANICiii Still enjoying this one you sold me


----------



## PANICiii

Wow, so beautiful 
I miss having a no-date.


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## Seikosha-Tom

SBGH273 on a suede strap from TunsLeather on Etsy.


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## mikeymoto

Snowflake on Seiko black alligator.


----------



## munichblue




----------



## websturr

April 31 😂


----------



## websturr

SBGX261 taken on April 31


----------



## buggravy




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## nikp777

Dial texture in my GS today









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work day off w/ a *Spring Drive*..


----------



## trameline




----------



## mattnt




----------



## cybercat




----------



## karwath




----------



## seaholt




----------



## feelinchill




----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## Sheriff_Lobo




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## feelinchill




----------



## Whiskey&Watch

SBGX005, changed to GS croc strap and pin buckle!


----------



## neonate




----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## drhr




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## up1911fan




----------



## jpisare




----------



## tro_jan

GS Spring Drive SBGA085


----------



## John Price




----------



## staplebox

Looks like its slga007 day


----------



## Nekhyludov




----------



## up1911fan

Boys night out.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## SuperDadHK




----------



## feelinchill




----------



## SISL

SBGW285, in the shade & in the light…


----------



## trameline

SBGJ237


----------



## LCrow

My one n only GS and my favourite watch. If there could only be one, this is it.


----------



## Mike Rivera

Exploring Fernandina Beach, FL yesterday ...


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## SweatPockets

My favorite watch, and my favorite Grand Seiko. Double-whammy!


----------



## dragantt




----------



## Cheverian

I highly recommend trying this one on a quality strap.


----------



## Caliguli




----------



## Jenik

SBGA373, my dreamwatch come true


----------



## projekt-h

Just picked this us yesterday after eyeing it for like 3 years.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## journeyforce

Started off wearing the SBGX103 today











But then decided to wear my 1975 Seiko QT 38-7030 Snowflake.

The 1973 to 1975 Seiko 38-7030 is probably one of the first (if not the first) Seiko snowflake dial and despite the official GS reply that the snowflake was created using the inspiration an unused 1970's GS dial from the archives, they probably used this model's dial for the inspiration. 

Watch is currently on a 19mm expansion bracelet but will be put on a black leather strap (of the same style that it originally came on when new) when that arrives in the mail


----------



## John Price

Snowflake kind of day here in Denver (temp yesterday was 80F, today 30F with snow!)...


----------



## Sheriff_Lobo

& 1 from wife


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## drhanson

Guess the model.......


----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## whineboy




----------



## buggravy




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## Sassi

In the woods for the whole weekend camping and hiking. Awesome. Wearing my SBGA229 as always.


----------



## hi_bri

Got a custom display caseback for this 6155-8000 GS Special.

If any of you can spare a few bracelet links for the XAB 271 please PM me.

-Brian


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## loganhunter2009

It's almost summer









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

SBGX005 from 2005!


----------



## tthomlaw

SBGW273. Just picked up #140 of 140.


----------



## gmads

De-blinging for the start of summer:


----------



## smalleq

tthomlaw said:


> SBGW273. Just picked up #140 of 140.


I recently just picked up SBGW277 #136 of 140. Looks like they are just now finishing the production run.


----------



## Tseg

A few hours old to me and enjoying the honeymoon.


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

Dressing down this beauty!


----------



## purplepinky93

Shunbun!


----------



## John Price

Spring is in the air (great minds think alike purplepiny93)...


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## Sherrf

gmads said:


> De-blinging for the start of summer:
> 
> 
> View attachment 16649627


Ouch!


----------



## loganhunter2009

Vacation









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skott




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Whiskey&Watch

SBGR019


----------



## buggravy




----------



## coconutpolygon

My first GS. The SBGT235. I got it yesterday. Perfect dimensions. Honestly not sure if I'd want to even bother going "up" in the GS ladder now, maybe for more complications (9F GMT would be cool) or for one of their nature inspired dials.


----------



## websturr




----------



## lehippi

No longer with me but a 5646 7010


----------



## Pete26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## trameline

SBGJ237


----------



## DonJ53

While tinkering a Benrus (Seiko 6119)


----------



## websturr




----------



## journeyforce

SBGX103 with 1960's era Japanese aftermarket bracelet.

This bracelet has an interesting clip clasp. You put the watch on your wrist. Then you pull on the bracelet clasp until the bracelet is sized to your liking. Then you clip the clasp to the bracelet and off you go. The clasp is locked in by wrist tension. The links are also spring loaded so as your arm swells during the day, the links expand to give you the most comfort. If you need more length then you can reposition the clasp to make the band bigger. No tools needed to micro-adjust and no need to stick the watch in your pocket if your wrist swells (like you would with the OEM GS bracelet)


----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## feelinchill




----------



## coconutpolygon

It's nice to see grand seikos with scratches on the polished surfaces, mine already scratched up on the side just from my shirt sleeve rubbing on it 😂 zaratsu really is prone to scratches huh, or maybe they show up way easier because the polish is so good.


----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## Skott

Morning 🙏🏻


----------



## CPRwatch

Asakage,


----------



## Boltrope

A shot of my new (to me) and first Grand Seiko. It's an SBGX041, made in November 2009 and purchased in Japan on June 18th, 2011. It's in remarkable condition for a watch that's been in ownership for nearly eleven years. Currently on a Barton Gingerbread strap, while I await the tools to resize the bracelet.


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

SBGE015!


----------



## ILeicaWatches

New to GS… started with a Skyflake and fell absolutely in love. The progression has been fast and scary 😧


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## gaizka




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## cybercat




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## ILeicaWatches

Have a soft spot for this Kirazuri on suede










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## buggravy




----------



## lasttango

Arrived today - I've taken off the red strip and made it mine. Love this watch!


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## Tseg




----------



## DVR




----------



## ILeicaWatches

Took the Momiji to church


----------



## ILeicaWatches

lasttango said:


> View attachment 16689671
> 
> 
> Arrived today - I've taken off the red strip and made it mine. Love this watch!


What a beauty!! I need to stay off this thread! Too many GS not enough wrists 😩


----------



## twmpathau

I've discovered I quite enjoy how it plays with shadows just as much as it does with light.


----------



## gmads




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a GS..


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## JoeShmoe414

Hard to beat these dials!!!


----------



## neonate




----------



## fatbackribs




----------



## websturr




----------



## Nekhyludov




----------



## Wizardskills

Fun times.


----------



## whineboy

Edit: dopey me, I left the crown unscrewed


----------



## pulsar7377

gmads said:


> View attachment 16695728


May I ask you what strap is it? it's curved isn't it? Thanks


----------



## gmads

pulsar7377 said:


> May I ask you what strap is it? it's curved isn't it? Thanks


It’s just a simple curved strap from Etsy I found when I was searching for 21mm straps:









Watch Band Rubber Strap Curved End Silicone Watch Band 18mm - Etsy


This Womens Wrist Watches item by shoptheblackheart has 41 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Miami, FL. Listed on Sep 16, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## pulsar7377

gmads said:


> It’s just a simple curved strap from Etsy I found when I was searching for 21mm straps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Band Rubber Strap Curved End Silicone Watch Band 18mm - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Womens Wrist Watches item by shoptheblackheart has 41 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Miami, FL. Listed on Sep 16, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Thank you!


----------



## neonate




----------



## buggravy




----------



## jmc1080

SBGA429


----------



## EightEyes

Taking the SBGA413 out for a walk on a stunning sunny Seattle day.


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZenInk315

My Winter on a gray Barton canvas strap.


----------



## roberev




----------



## shibaman




----------



## Whiskey&Watch

SBGR019


----------



## jmc1080




----------



## trameline




----------



## gshock626

1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


----------



## shibaman

jmc1080 said:


> View attachment 16717013


Funny how using a band or bracelet can change the look of a watch so much. I never sized my bracelet....put it right on the strap.


----------



## gshock626

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Bruce Wayne




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a hint of Winter..


----------



## coconutpolygon

Ah the joys of a slightly misaligned day. It is a Seiko after all 😂


----------



## gaizka




----------



## Jenik

SBGA373


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## trameline




----------



## gaizka




----------



## up1911fan

shibaman said:


> Funny how using a band or bracelet can change the look of a watch so much. I never sized my bracelet....put it right on the strap.
> View attachment 16719436


Did that come with the strap and deployant?


----------



## gshock626

1966 Grand Seiko 4420-9000


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

SLGH005 White Birch today.


----------



## neonate




----------



## stateman




----------



## John Price




----------



## coconutpolygon




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mizzy

Just Arrived


----------



## Mazzyracer

My first GS. I just picked it up this weekend. This thing is amazing. The bracelet and case fits around my wrist perfectly.


----------



## trameline




----------



## Seikonut1967

These two.


----------



## gshock626

SBGH277


----------



## Pete26




----------



## Sassi




----------



## urban_alchemist

Is this the place for vintage?

New-to-me Grand Seiko Second 43999 Chronometer Special Dial from October 1963.


----------



## uncle6




----------



## pulsar7377




----------



## pulsar7377

Finally received the curved silicone bracelet, very happy but I had to bend the spring-bars to make it work..


----------



## EB2429

Nurburgring


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX291 9F Anti-magnetic


----------



## neonate




----------



## gelatomancer




----------



## gshock626

SBGH279


----------



## jmc1080

I love how the dial changes color in different light.


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Tseg




----------



## trameline




----------



## Digmac

SBGE255 for me today.


----------



## buggravy




----------



## gelatomancer




----------



## bassplayrr




----------



## trameline




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## buggravy

New strap day.


----------



## John Price

buggravy said:


> New strap day.
> View attachment 16763124


Looks good! Which strap is that?


----------



## buggravy

John Price said:


> Looks good! Which strap is that?


Thanks! It’s the Delugs Navy Pueblo row stitch.


----------



## bassplayrr

Lake Suwa


----------



## buggravy

Better pic with the new strap. It’s like having a whole new watch.


----------



## Linden_way

#nwa SBGP017


----------



## gelatomancer




----------



## Digmac

New Bordeaux red suede strap for the SBGP001. Love how the watch has come alive on straps.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Makes me wonder what percent of the 2021 SLGA007 and 2000 SBGP017 produced are owned by WUS members. I’m delighted to have one of each.


----------



## Krcnoble

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

La vie en rose











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neonate




----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## tikander

This, and with that, I was wondering if someone could quickly confirm me whether the links in this bracelet type (for example my SBGJ013) has the links the same length as for example the 37mm 9F SBGXxxx? My links in the pic by my non-caliper measurement say the long links are 8.5-9mm max, and the short/half links are maybe 6mm. Any chance the 3 piece bracelet links are longer than the "5 piece"?

The reason I'm asking is I've been looking for many interesting examples of the 37mm 9Fs, that have also 19mm lug, and many of them have 6.5+4.5 links+case - so I wonder if those links are 0.5-1mm longer, could they equal 7+5+case of the pictured? (Which is obviously what would be my size for 16.5cm/6.5in)


----------



## journeyforce

tikander said:


> View attachment 16773736
> 
> This, and with that, I was wondering if someone could quickly confirm me whether the links in this bracelet type (for example my SBGJ013) has the links the same length as for example the 37mm 9F SBGXxxx? My links in the pic by my non-caliper measurement say the long links are 8.5-9mm max, and the short/half links are maybe 6mm. Any chance the 3 piece bracelet links are longer than the "5 piece"?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is I've been looking for many interesting examples of the 37mm 9Fs, that have also 19mm lug, and many of them have 6.5+4.5 links+case - so I wonder if those links are 0.5-1mm longer, could they equal 7+5+case of the pictured? (Which is obviously what would be my size for 16.5cm/6.5in)



On both my SBGT235 and SBGX103 the links are as followed 

Full link- 10mm
Half link -6.5mm

The links are the 5 piece ones. The SBGX103 and SBGT235 share the same bracelet. I am not sure how the 3 piece link bracelet (like on the SBGX261) measures up as i never remembered to measure mine before i sold it.

If you get a JDM Grand Seiko, the bracelet will be shorter. On my SBGX261, i needed to remove 2 links. On my SBGT235 and SBGX103 I only needed to remove one. All of these watches had all their links so it is just a matter of Grand Seiko making a smaller bracelet for the JDM market. You have a 6.5in wrist so that does not really matter but for folks like me who have a 7.5in or bigger wrist, it does matter.

An SBGX would make a fine addition to a collection


----------



## JFingers

Just trying on my Omiwatari again. I haven't worn it yet, I'm saving it for a big day next Saturday 

Blue skies, y'all, and I'm excited to join the GS club!
-only Jake


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Chrono Brewer

JFingers said:


> Just trying on my Omiwatari again. I haven't worn it yet, I'm saving it for a big day next Saturday
> 
> Blue skies, y'all, and I'm excited to join the GS club!
> -only Jake


What's the occasion next Saturday for your Omiwatari to make its public debut?


----------



## sticky

Oops - wrong thread


----------



## drhr

Trying GS's oyster bracelet . . .


----------



## LCrow

My only GS and today, this is what I'm wearing


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## quakeroatmeal

Wore the SLGA009 today to work. Really love this white dial!


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

SBGV005


----------



## tikander

journeyforce said:


> On both my SBGT235 and SBGX103 the links are as followed
> 
> Full link- 10mm
> Half link -6.5mm
> 
> The links are the 5 piece ones. The SBGX103 and SBGT235 share the same bracelet. I am not sure how the 3 piece link bracelet (like on the SBGX261) measures up as i never remembered to measure mine before i sold it.
> 
> If you get a JDM Grand Seiko, the bracelet will be shorter. On my SBGX261, i needed to remove 2 links. On my SBGT235 and SBGX103 I only needed to remove one. All of these watches had all their links so it is just a matter of Grand Seiko making a smaller bracelet for the JDM market. You have a 6.5in wrist so that does not really matter but for folks like me who have a 7.5in or bigger wrist, it does matter.
> 
> An SBGX would make a fine addition to a collection
> 
> View attachment 16777792


Thank you journeyforce,
Anyone care to take a link measurement of their 37mm sbgx 3-link lengths if they have one handy?
Much appreciated,


----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## Dedcakes

First time out


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## ProF3T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## drhr

Just in, thought I might put it on a bracelet but the strap is winning me over


----------



## BoothHardy




----------



## feelinchill




----------



## bradurani

1970 56GS 18k


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JFingers

Chrono Brewer said:


> What's the occasion next Saturday for your Omiwatari to make its public debut?


Getting hitched!


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Spiff70 said:


>


Man, I’ve got to get one of these. The only dial whose macro shot made my jaw drop.


----------



## onij

Blue and blue merle


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrono Brewer

onij said:


> View attachment 16797543
> 
> Blue and blue merle


Ain’t no companion like a blue-eyed merle.


----------



## tro_jan

Needed a "spring" in my step today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Finally got to wear my Omiwatari! It was a great weekend for getting hitched! Also wore my grandfather's Hamilton he was issued at the Soo Line Rail Road.

Blue skies, y'all!


----------



## Chrono Brewer

JFingers said:


> Finally got to wear my Omiwatari! It was a great weekend for getting hitched! Also wore my grandfather's Hamilton he was issued at the Soo Line Rail Road.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!


Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Pete26

JFingers said:


> Finally got to wear my Omiwatari! It was a great weekend for getting hitched! Also wore my grandfather's Hamilton he was issued at the Soo Line Rail Road.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!


Congratulations


----------



## DVR

SBGA391


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## sdiver68

Trying my SBGN005 on Stapcode Vintage strap


----------



## Spiff70

Chrono Brewer said:


> Man, I’ve got to get one of these. The only dial whose macro shot made my jaw drop.


Thanks for your kind words !! You asked for a macro?










On my wrist at the moment


----------



## DVR

That dial


----------



## sprite1275




----------



## websturr




----------



## trameline




----------



## Jwon

SBGS009


----------



## sprite1275

Not coming off any time soon


----------



## coconutpolygon




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## drhr




----------



## trameline




----------



## Haf




----------



## Wolfy1909




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## buggravy




----------



## trameline




----------



## DVR

Diver's green, the GS way


----------



## guber

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 16782355


Lovely look. How do you like it?


----------



## drhr




----------



## I Zero I

Just came in today. First GS. Have been wanting it for years. Finally decided to get it for my birthday coming up… in 4 months.



http://imgur.com/h9pkTx9


----------



## shibaman




----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## guber




----------



## deuxani

The Whitest of Birches


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Grand Seiko 43999 57GS Special Dial (SD) circa. 1964


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## shibaman

deuxani said:


> The Whitest of Birches
> 
> View attachment 16822350


That would be Betula Jacquemontii. I use to grow them😁 
Not much texture on the bark though. Your GS has more.


----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## GNL1977




----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## buggravy




----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## staplebox




----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53

If a dial mounted PR was good enough for George it is good enough for me.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## MTT60




----------



## trameline




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## drhr




----------



## ClearanceVoid




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr




----------



## gaizka




----------



## bibbibart




----------



## pwrful

http://imgur.com/a/4mWcUGH


on ostrich strap...


----------



## Vincent_Diesel




----------



## mizzy

SBGA211 aka Snowflake


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Found this on my camera roll, liked how the dial looked and decided to share:


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ASC777

not currently on my wrist 😆


----------



## fiskadoro

SBGN001 today


----------



## JumpJ37




----------



## F1_watches

SBGA401


----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## JumpJ37

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs

My first GS and I admit......I am impressed. I think I'm going to do a write up of this piece vs my AQ4020-54Y The Citizen. While I think the AQ has the slightly better tech edge with the perpetual calendar, eco-drive, 5SPY, and what they did with Titanium finishing is utter mind boggling - however - I think I'm giving the nod to the GS just ever so slightly (I'm a sucker for enamled dials and the pop of red)









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## baronrojo

New addition this weekend and it will likely stay on my wrist for a while...SBGM247.


----------



## I Zero I

New strap in.



http://imgur.com/Hnh9dnk


----------



## mgsooner

Wow factor is strong with this one


----------



## I Zero I

Wrist shots never get the editing glamor. Unsure about the green. Looks black in low light. Will wear it for a bit and see.



http://imgur.com/jf6Wwlm


----------



## ndrs63

See the irony?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalriest

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Grand Seiko 43999 57GS Special Dial (SD) circa. 1964
> 
> View attachment 16825477
> View attachment 16825478
> View attachment 16825479
> View attachment 16825480
> View attachment 16825481
> View attachment 16825482
> View attachment 16825483
> View attachment 16825484
> View attachment 16825485


Sorry what’s that strap - it’s absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## jpisare




----------



## Pete26

matthew P said:


> ….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


Are you swimming with a business shirt a la Bond?


----------



## buggravy

Technically this was two days ago, but I did wear it again today.


----------



## BoxxMann1

drhr said:


> View attachment 16849383


Lucky dude to score the 273! ❤ I tried to track a 275 or 277 down all over North America but the ADs kept in bottom drawer for the regulars. These 3 were the most spectacular dials I have ever seen , IMO. For a 37.5 that wears good on you . What’s your wrist size ? I was worried it would be too small on my 7” wrist.


----------



## MID

SBGC251. Possibly the first wrist in the US to get one. Dealer opened early for me so I could pick up and get it.


----------



## drhr

BoxxMann1 said:


> Lucky dude to score the 273! ❤ I tried to track a 275 or 277 down all over North America but the ADs kept in bottom drawer for the regulars. These 3 were the most spectacular dials I have ever seen , IMO. For a 37.5 that wears good on you . What’s your wrist size ? I was worried it would be too small on my 7” wrist.


Thanks! Yeah, when I first saw these it was instant attraction . . . my wrist is the same as yours, 7 inches. It's on the smallish side but I prefer it that way.


----------



## ArcticCoastie




----------



## drhr




----------



## sprite1275




----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## jaychung




----------



## ClearanceVoid




----------



## trameline




----------



## BoxxMann1

drhr said:


> View attachment 16843526


Interesting on a bracelet !


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## F1_watches

SBGJ261


----------



## Dedcakes

SBGF009


----------



## Jonah81

SBGN003


----------



## leo1790

Can't seem to take this one off at the moment. So comfortable, love everything about it.


----------



## John Price

Today's GS...


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## franco60

SBGH267 whirlpool










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

.love


----------



## integrale

SBGE253


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Grand Quartz 4843-8041


----------



## TheJubs




----------



## matt74

I bought this strap for a new Omega SMP300, but I can’t bring myself to take it off of the bracelet. Not wanting to let the strap sit unused I thought I’d give it a try on my GS and I’m quite pleased!


----------



## drhr

SBGW291 just in . . . now for the long wait for the bracelet to arrive, sigh


----------



## 54B

SBGY007 Omiwatari


----------



## alllexandru

matt74 said:


> I thought I’d give it a try on my GS and I’m quite pleased!


It looks nice! Good try


----------



## BoxxMann1

SBGW277


----------



## Archangel FX

Diver today!


----------



## alllexandru

.


----------



## drhr




----------



## samson66

253










Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## mizzy

a Snowflake...


----------



## Ryan1881




----------



## alllexandru

.


----------



## LCrow




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


----------



## thewatchidiot

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen

Can't fault the blue dial, gold accents, hi-beat and the 62GS case.


----------



## Goyo924

Fun day at the zoo.


----------



## disappearingbag

Per usual, my sbge201


----------



## alllexandru

Second hand sparkling


----------



## 54B

Grand Seiko SBGY007 Omiwatari on a Bordeaux strap


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## drhr




----------



## mattnt




----------



## trameline




----------



## BJ19




----------



## Loevhagen

SBGH273.


----------



## ink3027

SBGA415, my favorite.


----------



## gshock626

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## trameline




----------



## hisashi

Nice👍


----------



## KurtBiz

🌊


----------



## DVR

Godzilla


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

This is not a boring Grand Seiko 😎


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

The one that put GS in folks conscious.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

DVR said:


> This is not a boring Grand Seiko 😎


It's the opposite of boring.


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## DVR

Ceci n'est pas une montre.


----------



## gshock626

1966 Grand Seiko 4420-9000


----------



## apgan

Not sure whether this Strap works


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## DVR

😀


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCrow




----------



## DVR

This one is enchanting.


----------



## entropy1049




----------



## mangjoe

Got this over the weekend.


----------



## Juanjo_NY

manual wind beauty!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## alllexandru

.


----------



## Loevhagen

I love a GS that almost nobody seems to care about.  SBGH273. The 62GS case in steel, blue "linen" dial and gold accents on GS-logo and seconds hand. The Hi-Beat movement makes it a tad more of a deviation from the GS-norm.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Add me to the list of people of who care about the SBGH273. Love the geometry of the 62GS case. And despite the odd 21mm lug width, I feel it makes the watch look more balanced than the GS-typical 19mm.


----------



## BoxxMann1

gshock626 said:


> 1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


this is an amazing piece !! Whats case dims ? Looks robust for a 65.


----------



## BoxxMann1

DVR said:


> 😀


OK guys, thanks a lot.....I was going to rest the wallet for a few months and then I see this beauty !! I'm starting to think the strippers and coke of yesteryear may have cost me less in the long run than this watch habit eventually will.


----------



## BoxxMann1

DVR said:


> 😀


Whats the GS product number on this ?


----------



## buggravy




----------



## drhr

.


----------



## Niko




----------



## feelinchill




----------



## Loevhagen

SBGN273 today - it's a cold afternoon in the garden. Winter is coming on so many levels.


----------



## Loevhagen

Baby blue - everywhere. The "Skyflake" SBGA407 - and yes, the senter hand stack is indeed caped as it should on a GS:


----------



## DVR

BoxxMann1 said:


> Whats the GS product number on this ?











SBGA405G | Grand Seiko


Godzilla 65th anniversary limited model




www.grand-seiko.com


----------



## Loevhagen

And why not let the "Skyflake" light up a dark autumn season:


----------



## Ryan1881




----------



## trameline




----------



## Strokes1251

So happy I finally got this after god knows how long of looking at this model online.I love the older dial with Seiko and GS at the bottom


----------



## drhr

,


----------



## Loevhagen

SBGA407 "Skyflake" on an original GS bracelet made for this watch case.


----------



## buggravy




----------



## BoxxMann1

Strokes1251 said:


> So happy I finally got this after god knows how long of looking at this model online.I love the older dial with Seiko and GS at the bottom
> View attachment 16953233


Did you buy used or was this new old stock ?


----------



## Strokes1251

BoxxMann1 said:


> Did you buy used or was this new old stock ?


Used. It was always biting at my mind every year and I finally gave in. Totally worth it. Also I can see why people want Micro adjustment on their GS. Very convinent


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Strokes1251

The “Ghost effect” on the bezel is so awesome to see


----------



## Loevhagen

Trying on the wife's SBGA413.

I like the highly polished parts of the titan case and bracelet...and the dial of course..and the overall light weight. The legibility tho could have been a bit _stronger_.


----------



## Strokes1251

I never get tired of the bezel.


----------



## Loevhagen

Ain't these the same thingy within 22 hours?

Insomnia next ("I never get tired")?



Strokes1251 said:


> The “Ghost effect” on the bezel *is so awesome to see*





Strokes1251 said:


> I *never get tired *of the bezel.


----------



## Strokes1251

Loevhagen said:


> Ain't these the same thingy within 22 hours?
> 
> Insomnia next ("I never get tired")?


yup just really liked the two pics I took😂


----------



## John Price

Wearing the SLGA007 today (yikes, my skin looks DRY)...


----------



## gshock626

SBGH279


----------



## Strokes1251

gshock626 said:


> SBGH279


thats an awesome case and dial combo


----------



## gshock626

Strokes1251 said:


> thats an awesome case and dial combo


Thanks!


----------



## LCrow

Sitting on a park bench...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Is this a photogenic watch or not? In the words of Frank Sinatra, "I feel like I drank a shot glass last night and it stuck right up in there.."









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## neonate




----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## trameline




----------



## Loevhagen

The one in the middle.


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## buggravy




----------



## deepsea03

SBGE285 Mist Flake


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Strokes1251

About time we got cloudy weather in LA


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## shibaman




----------



## buggravy




----------



## trameline




----------



## Roningrad

Not GS but an in betweener.


----------



## Niko




----------



## ayeteael

Sbgn005


----------



## alllexandru

From yesterday but today same as the entire whole week


----------



## coconutpolygon

Put it on an alligator strap. I feel like such a grown up wearing this watch 😂


----------



## Niko




----------



## Loevhagen

SBGH271 this evening.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

SBGV005


----------



## Strokes1251

😎


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## TheJubs




----------



## Loevhagen

SBGN005 today.


----------



## zenskar




----------



## baronrojo




----------



## pwrful

http://imgur.com/a/HzO1GVN


----------



## Greg75




----------



## matthew P

This old thing 


..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## deepsea03

Evolution 9 GMT


----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Loevhagen

I can't deny the SBGH271 ain't awesome and a bit different with it's green dial and "gold" accents.


----------



## buggravy




----------



## Greg75




----------



## Goyo924

Keeping the White Birch train going.


----------



## alllexandru

.


----------



## bibbibart




----------



## Strokes1251

bibbibart said:


>


i got lost looking at that dial. Awesome


----------



## sreed1927

Lovely!


----------



## bibbibart

It is forbidden to drive a car with this watch on.


----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## DarkstarWA

bibbibart said:


> It is forbidden to drive a car with this watch on.


Its like an MC Escher litho. It's quite stunning.


----------



## beetle




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## capilla1

Snowflake by the falcon


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram








chriscentro • Instagram photos and videos


13K Followers, 923 Following, 2,358 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @chriscentro




www.instagram.com


----------



## coconutpolygon

Forgot to post this one yesterday


----------



## Greg75




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## John Price

chriscentro said:


> My Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chriscentro • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 13K Followers, 923 Following, 2,358 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @chriscentro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Grand Seiko needs to hire you and lovehagen to take promotional photos for them. That is a fantastic photo!


----------



## trameline




----------



## beetle

Took a better picture of the SBGJ241 - the dial changes from peacock blue to jade green depending on the lighting conditions:


----------



## Phill_UK

This old thing…


----------



## Loevhagen

Bespoke alligator strap off. SBGN005 back on the steel bracelet. Probably the best combo TBH.


----------



## bibbibart




----------



## Firecrafter

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Niko




----------



## keerola

i was supposed to just borrow the SBGX117 but it fits so well that i’m not going to return it..


----------



## Greg75




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective




----------



## bibbibart




----------



## deepsea03

SBGE285


----------



## chriscentro

deepsea03 said:


> SBGE285


Awesome new model


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram








chriscentro • Instagram photos and videos


13K Followers, 923 Following, 2,358 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @chriscentro




www.instagram.com


----------



## deepsea03

chriscentro said:


> Awesome new model


Thank you


----------



## ninzeo

Double logo SBGM025


----------



## rickcartman

SBGS005


----------



## staplebox




----------



## zenskar




----------



## jswing

Glad to be able to say I'm wearing a GS today! Just arrived today, SBGH277. Wanted one since it was introduced, I love the 44GS case and hi beat movement. 









Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## bibbibart

How about a blue and 39mm kind of Snowflake?


----------



## ninzeo

bibbibart said:


> How about a blue and 39mm kind of Snowflake?


Nice! Whats the ref?


----------



## bibbibart

ninzeo said:


> Nice! Whats the ref?


Thanks. SBGA475. 50 pcs LE for one of the Japanese ADs.


----------



## jaychung

Going to stop by Tokyo for a few days. Can’t wait to visit the Ginza boutique!


----------



## trameline




----------



## mizzy

Winter setup!
Down with a bracelet, up with genuine GS croco strap and deployant clasp...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## danielnpina

Oruri









Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Hi

I don’t wear any of my GS much anymore, and I certainly don’t bother setting the date, but I have this on right now here in the UK.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niko




----------



## rickcartman

Weekend vibes


----------



## kyledemo

After a 3 day weekend with my chunky diver, putting the SBGA413 back on just felt… “ahhhh”. It’s hard to capture but I love how the indices sometimes give you a rainbow effect in the right lighting 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrafter




----------



## Nekhyludov

SBGX271 Kanro


----------



## Loevhagen

The SBGW231.


----------



## ray-k

Loevhagen said:


> The SBGW231.
> 
> View attachment 17032322


That's a really beautiful! Grand Seiko is definitely up there with Citizen Chronomaster quality.


----------



## gaizka




----------



## jswing

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch57

It would really be nice if owners/posters would put the model number of the watch picture they are posting. It would help those of us who like your posted pictures shop around using that model number. Just a suggestion...


----------



## SISL

This one….


----------



## chriscentro

SBGJ235


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## 54B

Spiff70 said:


>


Gorgeous watch. I’m still on the lookout for a decently priced one of these but I suspect I’ll be waiting a long time!

I’m wearing an SBGY007 Omiwatari today


----------



## mattnt




----------



## bibbibart




----------



## Nokie




----------



## Niko

Got a brand new SBGX341 today


----------



## Loevhagen

The *SBGH261* is nice. Had an eye on this model some months ago on the second hand marked.



SISL said:


> This one….
> View attachment 17035900


----------



## bibbibart




----------



## kyledemo

Glued to my wrist since I got it!


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## bibbibart




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## tifosi

Omiwatari


----------



## trameline




----------



## Niko




----------



## deepsea03

SBGE285


----------



## TheJubs




----------



## Greg75




----------



## watches.ist

Shunbun


----------



## bibbibart




----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## matthew P

..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I'm at my allergist getting my skin tested hence the no-wrist shot but that's my watch for the day...









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 54B

SLGH013 Snowscape


----------



## Loevhagen

SBGA407 on original GS bracelet.


----------



## dw5000c

SBGH303 😎


----------



## Wizardskills

Happy Thanksgiving to those in the 🇺🇸!


----------



## trameline




----------



## Loevhagen

SBGW231.


----------



## navjing0614

The Blizzard.
















Sent from my SM-F936U using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

Have a great weekend guys

















My Instagram








chriscentro • Instagram photos and videos


13K Followers, 923 Following, 2,358 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @chriscentro




www.instagram.com


----------



## Seikosha-Tom

Hi-Beat SBGH273 for today. Been awhile since I've had it off the bracelet. Wearing it on a suede strap from TunsLeather on Etsy.


----------



## Loevhagen

This modern interpretation of the 62GS is hands down one of the best watch case designs ever made.



Seikosha-Tom said:


> Hi-Beat SBGH273 for today. Been awhile since I've had it off the bracelet. Wearing it on a suede strap from TunsLeather on Etsy.
> View attachment 17056663


----------



## Niko




----------



## Harvieu25




----------



## mitch57

Grand Seiko SBGH295


----------



## JFingers

Great way to start the holiday season! SBGY007 Omiwatari, my wedding watch, now my dress watch.

Blue skies, y'all!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## buggravy




----------



## Bruce Wayne




----------



## chriscentro

chriscentro • Instagram photos and videos


13K Followers, 923 Following, 2,358 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @chriscentro




www.instagram.com


----------



## PANICiii




----------



## tifosi




----------



## Elmogs

SBGE285. New Member here.. love the precision of this watch!


----------



## John Price

Elmogs said:


> SBGE285. New Member here.. love the precision of this watch!


Welcome! When you get the chance, post some photos of your Grand Seiko.


----------



## Elmogs

John Price said:


> Welcome! When you get the chance, post some photos of your Grand Seiko.


Thank you! Will do!


----------



## deepsea03

SBGE285


----------



## Elmogs

My GS..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dbonddental




----------



## trameline




----------



## jswing

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

SBGN001... next time I should remember to advance the date before shooting!


----------



## 54B

SLGH013 in the streetlight


----------



## sticky




----------



## Niko




----------



## ChronoTraveler

The Birch on a cloudy day.


----------



## neonate




----------



## TCWU

lion on my hand


----------



## Nekhyludov

SBGE271


----------



## Imagestreet

SBGX291


----------



## Calmab

My vintage 6146. Live this case and mvmnt


----------



## psk




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psk

1 photo is never enough: different angle, different watch


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coconutpolygon




----------



## deepsea03

SBGE285


----------



## Delugs

Some love for the latest Mt Iwate Evolution 9. Simply extraordinary, with the titanium case


----------



## genericwatchguy

After attending a GS9 event in Seattle last night, feeling inspired by my SBGA415 again. Also following up a Delugs post with a Delugs strap on it.


----------



## Goyo924




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## dragantt




----------



## iuprof

My first GS


----------



## psk




----------



## Calmab

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret

Traveling with my travel watch!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen

SBGY011.


----------



## alde

Loevhagen said:


> SBGY011.
> 
> View attachment 17093541


What a beauty, congrats! How are your first impressions about it?


----------



## Loevhagen

alde said:


> What a beauty, congrats! How are your first impressions about it?


Thanks. Having spent quite some time to learn about vintage King Seiko and Grand Seiko - I have decided that when the right one comes along - it will probably be from a deal in Japan. Meanwhile, when GS just annonced their latest SBGY011 "Asaborake" - it just made perfect sense:

I like the old 45KS case profile and design
I like to have a manual wind GS/KS in the collection
I do not have a white dial GS - so going the vintage route would fix that as many of those indeed have white/silver dials
And - when all these attributes are merged into one watch - the SBGY011 has it all: A lovely 45KS design (I know GS prefer to call it a modern 44GS these days), a manual wind movement with PR indicator on the back, Spring Drive and the case is just 10,5mm thin.


----------



## alde

Loevhagen said:


> Thanks. Having spent quite some time to learn about vintage King Seiko and Grand Seiko - I have decided that when the right one comes along - it will probably be from a deal in Japan. Meanwhile, when GS just annonced their latest SBGY011 "Asaborake" - it just made perfect sense:
> 
> I like the old 45KS case profile and design
> I like to have a manual wind GS/KS in the collection
> I do not have a white dial GS - so going the vintage route would fix that as many of those indeed have white/silver dials
> And - when all these attributes are merged into one watch - the SBGY011 has it all: A lovely 45KS design (I know GS prefer to call it a modern 44GS these days), a manual wind movement with PR indicator on the back, Spring Drive and the case is just 10,5mm thin.


Thank you for the feedback! And for the photos - waay better than the official GS images, as usual. I bet that a 19mm black cordovan from Nomos would suit it perfectly. I have the SBGA373, and in one time in the future thats the strap I will try it on, despite being from other brand - it seems a great strap at a reasonable price. It bet it would be great in yours too.


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## rickcartman

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas...


----------



## coconutpolygon

needless to say but grand seiko make some absolutely beautiful watches


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Dougiebaby

Loevhagen said:


>


Looks “perfect” on that gray strap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johare

Picked up my first grand seiko this week on my first trip to Japan. Bought at the boutique in Osaka and this is it in Tokyo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## Calmab

love the gold and silver effects on the hands and batons


----------



## psk

Loevhagen said:


> SBGY011.
> 
> View attachment 17093541


Congrats! It's a sheer elegance . Ticks most of my boxes too , now a real temptation


----------



## psk

Spiff70 said:


>


Love this one too , what's the ref?

This one on my wrist today:


----------



## Spiff70

psk said:


> Love this one too , what's the ref?


Thanks. This is a SBGH047.


----------



## LCrow

My favourite. Long may it remain so


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## 54B

Putting on my SLGH013 today. This pouch was a nice Christmas surprise from the GS9 club, received this morning.


----------



## munichblue




----------



## Niko




----------



## munichblue

Niko said:


> View attachment 17107051


I had this in my selection for my very first Grand Seiko quartz watch for a very long time. A very beautiful watch, sporty, subtle and balanced colour accents and masculine.


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## trameline




----------



## toolr

Just received my first Grand Seiko for my birthday, a SBGM221 from the GS Flagship Boutique in the Ginza. Absolutely love it!


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## matthew P

..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## Quota hora est?

Paid a deposit.All I want for Christmas is my.....





































Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## sprite1275.94

Merry Christmas 🌟


----------



## covfefewithsugar

It’s been a while since I’ve been on the forum. Been wearing my soko nearly everyday for the last 1.5 years. I took it snorkeling on my last trip to Jamaica. This trip it’s come with me golfing and touring the Blue Mountain coffee farm. I still love this watch


----------



## buggravy




----------



## Http410

I finally joined the club! Picked this beauty up today. I just love the blue in the ceramic bezel and dial.


----------



## cybercat

Fast approaching the witching hour...


----------



## gaizka




----------



## Dickie

Reflecting on this past year with my absolute favorite watch purchase of 2022. My first spring drive, and this one is a keeper, not a flip like so many of my other watches.


----------



## munichblue

Dickie said:


> Reflecting on this past year with my absolute favorite watch purchase of 2022. My first spring drive, and this one is a keeper, not a flip like so many of my other watches.
> View attachment 17114364


Totally agree!


----------



## Niko




----------



## trameline




----------



## munichblue




----------



## Dougiebaby

SBGP017 I just received for Christmas very nice addition to my collection. 
















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## dmukherjee18




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## JFingers

Late Christmas celebration this weekend.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## munichblue

JFingers said:


> Late Christmas celebration this weekend.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Beau-ti-ful 😍


----------



## munichblue




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Dougiebaby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen

SBGW231 this evening.


----------



## munichblue




----------



## munichblue

新年あけましておめでとうございます。


----------



## trameline




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Nic98765




----------



## munichblue




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a GS(SBGA387)..


----------



## munichblue




----------



## Nic98765




----------



## matthew P

..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## Calmab




----------



## Thunder1

A taste of 'Winter' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## munichblue

I had unfortunately missed having one reserved in time with my AD. But I really wanted to have it and now it is finally here. I’m over the moon… 😍


----------



## 54B

munichblue said:


> I had unfortunately missed having one reserved in time with my AD. But I really wanted to have it and now it is finally here. I’m over the moon… 😍
> View attachment 17137162


All's well that ends well! Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Razvan Radu

matthew P said:


> ..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


Is that a rubber band from an SLGA? (Had a similar one on blue on my slga001) iirc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razvan Radu

My first modern hi-beat (I was always impressed by the accuracy of my 50 yo 45 KS movement) 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

A very old, Special


----------



## trameline




----------



## LCrow




----------



## cybercat




----------



## munichblue

cybercat said:


> View attachment 17139657
> 
> 
> View attachment 17139658


This is a real beauty. I would prefer the white sibling, but its really a beautiful watch. Congratulations 👍🏼


----------



## MID

This has hardly been off my wrist since I got it September 1, 2022.


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A classic, IMHO. 

Back at you. 











Having a great time….


----------



## cybercat

munichblue said:


> This is a real beauty. I would prefer the white sibling, but its really a beautiful watch. Congratulations 👍🏼


Thanks Mike! Unfortunately my eyes are not quite as young as they used to be. I've begun to need the higher contrast of black/silver or black/white now, espescially around twilight-time, before the lume kicks in. Sadly parted with my lighter-faced watches a while ago 🙄


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## navjing0614

My blizzard.









Sent from my SM-F936U using Tapatalk


----------



## zenskar




----------



## SouthTX

As one can surmise, I do not bother with the date function. I can usually remember the date for most of the day.


----------



## ayeteael

SouthTX said:


> View attachment 17142276
> 
> 
> As one can surmise, I do not bother with the date function. I can usually remember the date for most of the day.


I love mine so much that it’s got me thinking about selling my others. It’s the perfect one watch to rule them all.


----------



## Nic98765

The mother of all the others


----------



## Greg75




----------



## samson66

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## neonate




----------



## Dougiebaby

I have fallen big time for this one ... and on top of it all, it's a quartz!


----------



## buggravy

From yesterday.


----------



## Rodentman

Recent acquisition along with star sapphire ring.


----------



## Razvan Radu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## Nic98765




----------



## fiskadoro

SBGN001 (from yesterday)


----------



## rickcartman

SBGS005 playing in traffic this morning


----------



## buggravy




----------

